# News - Far Cry: Quicksave per Patch, Cry Tek nimmt Stellung



## Administrator (24. März 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,298220


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2004)

Recht hat der man, wenn ich in Far Cry nach jedem Gegener abspeichern könnte, hätte ich viele Sachen gar nciht mitbekommen.

Beispiel: Demo Mission

man steuert mit dem Schlauchboot auf die Insel zu wo die Häuser sind.
Nach dem 20. Versuch wo meiner Armor weg war dacht ich mal, scheiss drauf, fahr nicht zur Insel, sondern guck mal links, was am Land ist, so habe ich die Mission dann geschaft, Insel ignorieren, sondern direkt ans Land links fahren wo der Jep is und das Boot auf dem Strand.

Ich finde Speicherpunkte gut, besonders bei Far Cry. Manche Szenen muss amn dann zwar 20 mal wiederholen, aber Leute die keine Zeit haben spielen auch nicht.


----------



## SHF (24. März 2004)

Vordack am 24.03.2004 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hat der man, wenn ich in Far Cry nach jedem Gegener abspeichern könnte, hätte ich viele Sachen gar nciht mitbekommen.
> 
> Beispiel: Demo Mission
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.Mit ner Quicksavefunktion würd mir das Spiel bestimmt nicht so viel Spass machen.
Ich find auch das die Speicherpunkte sehr gut verteilt sind.Ausserdem erhöht es wesentlich die Spannung.
Ich für meinen Teil werd auch nachdem der Patch raus is auf die Quicksave-Funktion verzichten!


----------



## blutrichter (24. März 2004)

seh ich anders. genau auf diese "20mal wieder und wieder" hab ich überhaupt keinen bock. wenn ich das spiel durchhabe und weiß, daß es nicht linear ist, kann ich es trotzdem nochmal durchspielen und andere lösungswege ausprobieren, ohne vorher dauernd an 1000 stellen erstmal scheitern zu müssen.
ich habe mir xiii gekauft und bin der meinung, daß es im grunde ein sehr guter titel ist; aber auch hier finde ich, daß die savepoints den spielspaß (für mich) trüben.
sollen sie den kunden doch eine wahlmöglichkeit geben, wie sie es spielen wollen; so schwer kann das doch nicht sein, eine entsprechende funktion zu implementieren. einfach ein häkchen in den optionen auf "quicksave" oder "savepoint" und los gehts.

gruß,
blutrichter


----------



## evil_tigga (24. März 2004)

Vordack am 24.03.2004 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hat der man, wenn ich in Far Cry nach jedem Gegener abspeichern könnte, hätte ich viele Sachen gar nciht mitbekommen.
> 
> Beispiel: Demo Mission
> 
> ...



Eindeutig richtig! Far Cry zwingt einen, bei Versagen eine andere Strategie zu wählen und nicht wie bei anderen Shootern, eine Quicksave- Orgie zu starten... und das ist auch gut so!


Quicksave ist was für Pussies und kleine Mädchen!!! So!


----------



## blade88 (24. März 2004)

Einen aktuellen shooter ohne quicksave finde ich eigentlich   , allerdings habe ich die Demo nicht gespielt. Das beste wäre wohl eine Wahlmöglichkeit (gab es ja z.B. in Anachronox).


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. März 2004)

blutrichter am 24.03.2004 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich anders. genau auf diese "20mal wieder und wieder" hab ich überhaupt keinen bock. wenn ich das spiel durchhabe und weiß, daß es nicht linear ist, kann ich es trotzdem nochmal durchspielen und andere lösungswege ausprobieren, ohne vorher dauernd an 1000 stellen erstmal scheitern zu müssen.



Find ich auch. Ich will zocken, um mich zu entspannen und Spass zu haben, und nicht nach dem 10. scheitern an einer Stelle entnervt die Maus an die Wand pfeffern und das Spiel in die Ecke zu stellen. Wer Spass dran hat, solange an einer Stelle zu knobeln, bis ers geschafft hat, wird ja nich dazu gezwungen, Quicksave zu nutzen.
Wenn ich mit dieser Meinung jetzt zu den Pussis und kleinen Mädchen gehöre, ist mir das ehrlich gesagt  . Kann ja nicht jeder so ein harter Kerl sein wie evil_tigga


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> blutrichter am 24.03.2004 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gebe ja zu, so manche Stellen bei Far Cry (z.B. auf dem Dach von dem Schiff wo der Heli auf dich schiesst, werdet ihr schon sehen) kommt man nicht drum rum, aber meistens hat man die Möglichkeit zu wählen wo man entlang geht. Wenns einen Weg nicht geht, probierts man dann aus ner anderen Richtung. So ist man "gezwungen", mit Quick Save Points verchieden Taktiken auszuknobbeln und zu probieren, und dass bringt mit wesentlich mehr spaß als z.B. Doom2, Quicksave nach jedem Gegner den man gekillt hat ohne Health zu verlieren.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2004)

SHF am 24.03.2004 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 24.03.2004 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Denke die PC Spieler sollten mal von ihrem Schuß, Quicksave, Schuß, Quicksave Einstellungen runterkommen.
Die Handhabung von FarCry einfach beim Betreten von Bereichen zu Speichern ist auch nicht ganz das optimale, insbesondere wenn man nicht gefraagt wird / die im Kampf passiert, etc.
Am optimalsten wäre es, wenn man pro SG jeweils eine X mal an beliebiger Stelle speichern kann.

Da man Quickpolls nicht kommentieren kann, hier noch von mir dazu: Die Umfrage war auch alles andere als wirklich genau. Die Fragen bzw. Antworten waren ja schon so ausgelegt, daß ein "Ich muß immer Quicksave haben" am Ende rauskommt. Irgendwo eine Antwortmöglichkeit der Art "Fair verteilte Savepunkte bzw. eine ordentliche Anzahl an Savemöglichkeiten sind OK" stand beispielsweise nie zur Auswahl.


----------



## evil_tigga (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mit dieser Meinung jetzt zu den Pussis und kleinen Mädchen gehöre, ist mir das ehrlich gesagt  . Kann ja nicht jeder so ein harter Kerl sein wie evil_tigga


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. März 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2004 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so. Denke die PC Spieler sollten mal von ihrem Schuß, Quicksave, Schuß, Quicksave Einstellungen runterkommen.



Wieso? Ich denke, PC-Spiele sollten in erster Linie Spass machen. Dazu gehört bei mir, dass ich nicht bestimmte Stellen wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder.... probieren muss, bis ichs dann endlich gepackt habe, selbst wenns mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Ich kann allerdings auch verstehen, dass es anderen Spielern spass macht, sich in solch eine Stelle zu verbeissen und dann Stolz zu sein, es geschafft zu haben (das ist ernst gemeint - da soll kein sarkastischer Unterton rein). Von dem her wäre wohl eine Wahlmöglichkeit das beste. Jeder sollte so spielen können, wie es ihm gefällt (das dürfte doch wohl auch das Ziel der Hersteller sein, oder?).
Was natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema ist: Exzessive Quicksave-Nutzer, die sich danach beschweren, das Spiel sei viel zu kurz  .


----------



## Dotterbart (24. März 2004)

Also ich muß sagen, auch wenn ich die Demo ziemlich  schwer finde und es auch nicht unbedingt mag, wenn man etwas 20 oder 100 mal probiert daß ich diese Aktion von Crytek ganz ok finde. 
Für mich ist es viel interressanter den richtigen weg zu finden als den falschen zu gehen, und wenn ich dann selbst zu dumm bin den zu finden .. naja dann hilft mir halt diesmal auch kein quicksave. 
ABer ich bin mal gespannt ob ich das immer noch denke wenn ich erstmal nen monat fürs erste level brauche   

Naja soweit ich mich erinnern kann war es bai Halo auch so oder ? ... und rein spielspaßtechnisch fand ich das völlig ok, auch wenns "nur" ein alter linearer Shooter war ! .. ( Gibt es eigentlich außer deus Ex einen anderen nichtlinearen shooter ??? )


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (24. März 2004)

ich sehe es eigendlich wie warcow.
und doch wieder anders
also um mal ein beispiel anzu führen
im spiel Syndicate konnte man auch nur speicher wenn man eine Mision erfühlt hatte. hm nur hatte ich das eigendlich nie als nachtein enfunden,bzw ist es mir nie aufgefallen das es ein nachteil ist bis ich mal in einem alten test der pcgames draufhingewiesen wurde   
ich hab schon schooter gespielt dort gab es sogenante speicherkristalle, die konnte man einsammeln um dan zu speicher wo man will, aber das auch nur solange man einen kristal hat (die ja mit jedem speichern sich um 1 veringert)

so etwas in verbindung mit ein levelend speichern wäre wohl die beste variante.

da man so nicht mit 5%gesundheit und kaum monition in einen speicherpiont stolpert und man an sehen kann wie man weiter kommt(in eineigen spielen war es so das durch diese speicherart das die reckt dasvor gespeicherte spiel verloren ging und man so  den schwierikkeits grad erhöhte)

tja  und dan gibt es noch die art von shooter wo man pro level nur 3 mal speichern konnte, egal wo man war aber eben nur 3 mal, aber auch da hab ich ein level schon mehr als 5 mal gespielt gehabt, aber da es ein shooter mit einer sehr starken athmosphare war hatte mich das eigendlich nciht gestört, da ich nach jeden 3. level neustart eh ne pause brauchte weil es einfach zum "schreckhaft" war wenn mich da ein monster aus dem dunkelm an sprang, oder der bewegungsmelder los ging ohne das was passerte  (gott ich liebe AvP)

zum abschuß bleibt nur noch zu sagen, ich bin gegen speicherpionts, aber für eine limitierung der speichermöglichkeitsanzahl


----------



## Leddernilpferd (24. März 2004)

die beste lösung, und einen kompromiss wie ich finde, gibt es schon in einem shooter: VIETCONG.
man hat einen begrenzten quicksave von 5 mal.
allerdings stimme ich auch mehr für die quiksavelose möglichkeit.


----------



## SHF (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2004 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben.Vielleicht macht mir das Spiel gerade wegen des "Ich habs endlich geschaft" Faktors mehr Spass als andere Ego-Shooter (bei denen ich normaler weisse auch die Quicksavefunktion nutze)!
Aber ihr habt schon recht, jeder sollte das für sich entscheiden.
Hoffe nur das sich der Quicksave deaktivieren lässt.Da ich vermutlich auch manchmal dazu greifen würde.Jeder der das 2. Level (Das mit dem Frachter)
schon durch hat und auf dem Dach des Schiffs war weiss was ich mein.
Das war meiner ansicht nach aber auch schon die schwerste Stelle bis jetzt(bin im 8 lvl).
Ich find ausserdem das es dem Spiel mehr Spannung verleiht,da man doch besser aufpasst nicht entdeckt zu werden.
fazit:  Jeder wie er mag!


----------



## Munky (24. März 2004)

Moment, Moment, was hat die Quicksave-Funktion mit dem Ausprobieren verschiedener Lösungswege, und dem Erkunden der Insel zu tun? Wenn ich ein Dutzend mal draufgehe, und das tut man halt auch mit QS, such ich mir doch auch nen anderen Weg, bzw. "zwingt" mich doch mein Spielerdherz dazu, möglichst viel von der Insel zu sehen. Wenn ich mit Speicherpunkten eine schwierige Passage x mal probiere, zwingt mich das trotzdem nicht dazu, einen anderen Lösungsweg zu testen. Also hat die Speicherfunktion m.M. nix mit dem Erkunden der Umgebung zu tun, so oder so versuche ich, alles zu erkunden.

Das Argument der Spieldesigner, sie wollen einem durch diese quasi-Erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrades "mehr Spiel" geben, ist total unsinnig. Das tausendste Mal die gleiche Stelle zu spielen ist einfach nur frustrierend, und ich habe nach 17 Jahren Computerspiel-Erfahrung einfach weder Bock, noch Motivation oder Zeit für so einen Wiederholungs-Unsinn. Vorher haben die Designer doch getönt, der Spielspaß käme durch die Freiheiten, die man in der Umgebung hat, die Story und die KI der Gegner. Dann aber bitte eher dadurch, als durch einen künstlich hochgedrehten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Jones27 (24. März 2004)

Vordack am 24.03.2004 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hat der man, wenn ich in Far Cry nach jedem Gegener abspeichern könnte, hätte ich viele Sachen gar nciht mitbekommen.
> 
> Beispiel: Demo Mission
> 
> ...




Also das ist ja wohl das letzte!! Nicht jeder kommt jeden Tag um 13:00 von der Hauptschule nach Hause! Es gibt auch tatsächlich Leute die für ihr Geld arbeiten und sogar noch Familie haben. Und da habe ich eben keine Zeit (wie ich schon an anderer Stelle bemerkt habe) immer und immer wieder den selben Abschnitt durchzuspielen.
Jahrelang hat sich niemand über Quicksave beschwert und jetzt, da die Programmierer alles auf diese Scheiß-Konsolen abstimmen, ist es auf einmal schlecht? Hallo? Leute, das ist die Faulheit der Programmierer die ihr hier verteidigt! Erstens brauchen sie sich für die PC-Umsetzung nicht mehr anzustrengen (heute wird ja eh alles zuerst für die Konsolen gemacht) und zweitens JA, SIE VERLÄNGERN DIE SPIELDAUER DAMIT KÜNSTLICH, egal wie sie es umschreiben. Was ist denn das nächste? Nur am Levelanfang speichern, nee, das hatten wir ja schon bei Indy.

@Vordack: Bevor Du solche chauvinistischen (tu was für Deine Bildung und schlag's nach) Äußerungen abläßt, denk das nächste Mal nach. Wer ist denn das Weichei? Der, der die Quicksave-Funktion benutzt weil er es will, oder der, der sie benutzt weil sie da ist und er der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kann?
Wenn ihr nicht ständig saven wollt DANN LAßT ES! Es zwingt euch keiner dazu! Wir aber werden gezwungen.
Ihr seid doch dann in der glücklichen Lage etwas zu haben, was ihr nicht braucht, im Gegensatz zu uns, die wir etwas brauchen, was wir nicht haben!

Jetzt, da ich um den Patch weiß, kann ich mir das Spiel ja beruhigt kaufen (jawohl ich KAUFE meine Spiele), obwohl ich dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr dazu kommen werde.


----------



## Jones27 (24. März 2004)

Munky am 24.03.2004 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, Moment, was hat die Quicksave-Funktion mit dem Ausprobieren verschiedener Lösungswege, und dem Erkunden der Insel zu tun? Wenn ich ein Dutzend mal draufgehe, und das tut man halt auch mit QS, such ich mir doch auch nen anderen Weg, bzw. "zwingt" mich doch mein Spielerdherz dazu, möglichst viel von der Insel zu sehen. Wenn ich mit Speicherpunkten eine schwierige Passage x mal probiere, zwingt mich das trotzdem nicht dazu, einen anderen Lösungsweg zu testen. Also hat die Speicherfunktion m.M. nix mit dem Erkunden der Umgebung zu tun, so oder so versuche ich, alles zu erkunden.
> 
> Das Argument der Spieldesigner, sie wollen einem durch diese quasi-Erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrades "mehr Spiel" geben, ist total unsinnig. Das tausendste Mal die gleiche Stelle zu spielen ist einfach nur frustrierend, und ich habe nach 17 Jahren Computerspiel-Erfahrung einfach weder Bock, noch Motivation oder Zeit für so einen Wiederholungs-Unsinn. Vorher haben die Designer doch getönt, der Spielspaß käme durch die Freiheiten, die man in der Umgebung hat, die Story und die KI der Gegner. Dann aber bitte eher dadurch, als durch einen künstlich hochgedrehten Schwierigkeitsgrad.




Jawohl Munky! Zeig's Ihnen! Genau meine Meinung!!!


----------



## echohead (24. März 2004)

so ein bull shit wenn ich keine Quick Save funktionalität nutzen will dann speicher ich halt nicht und lass mich abballern und fang beim internen autosave punkt an Quicksave ist eine "kann" Möglichkeit, die mir als anwender eine erweiterte Möglichkeit gibt, mit Savepunkten werden diese Möglichkeiten kastriert und diese Diskusion wird doch nur geführt weil die Entwickler immer erst Consolentauglichkeit produzieren von uns als PC Spieler in der zweiten Reihe halten weil angeblich mit uns ja kein Geld zu verdienen ist, ich habe mir nämlich sagen lassen das eine Quicksave funktionalität gar nicht so einfach in ein Spiel nachträglich zu intrigieren sei wenn das  vor auf Autosavepunkte konzepiert wurde was an sich wohl auch schon billiger zu produzieren sei, also leute lasst euch nicht verarschen Quicksave ist ein Muss und unterscheidet uns den Konsolendaddlner.............ich finde es schon traurig wie wir behandelt werden, wenn sowas wie deus X2 schule macht das fans schon hochauflösede texturen entwickeln müssen, die Performanc an den PC einfach nicht weiter angepasst wird na dann prostmahlzeit..........


----------



## MikeLebring (24. März 2004)

naja Recht haben die Entwickler schon irgendwie!
Ich finde das mit den Autosave Punkten bei FarCry ned besonders schlimm, nagut okay die Demo war auch ned besonders schwer


----------



## opppo (24. März 2004)

ich halte die schon von ein paar angesprochene variante mit begrenzten, aber örtlich frei wählbaren speichermöglichenkeiten für die beste

prima spiele dafür sind ja SoF, Daikatana (dort wurde auch auf quicksave umgestellt, aber nur wegen der dummen jump&run einlage am ende, war halt ein grober designschnitzer) und vor allem AvP!!!!!
das vorletzte marinelevel im DC, also nur ein speicherpunkt, das geht sowas von ab, immer die frage, speichere ich jetzt, oder pack ich noch ein paar meter, sich dann ärgern wenn man zu lange gewartet hat, das ist so geil, weil man ja selbst schuld ist! 
nicht so wie bei manchen konsolen spielen wenn es einem vor dem festen speicherpunkt trifft (weil die endwickler da halt noch ne "überraschung" hingestellt haben)
man hat mehr einfluß auf sein spielen

ich hab far cry noch nicht gespielt, darum die frage
wie verträgt sich das "mehrere Lösungsmöglichkeiten, verschiedene Wege" mit den festen Speicherpunkten? für mich bedeuten feste speicherpunkte meist ein sehr lineares spiel
(oder ist es in der art resident evil, wo man halt orte mehrmals besucht?)


Da die finsteren Abschnitte bei far cry auf ansatzweise ein spielgefühl wie AvP vermuten lassen würde ich mir sehr sehr eine begrenzte, frei wählbare speichermöglichkeit wünschen
(wenn es technisch, aufgrund des levelaufbaus, geht,ich weiß ja nicht ob die nachladen oder man bestimmte gebiete am stück im cache hat)


----------



## BlueWulv (24. März 2004)

Das ist ja wirklich eine dumme "Entschuldigung".
Mag ja sein, dass die Szenen immer anders laufen, was ja auch in anderen "linearen shootern" so sein kann, muss ja nur ne andere Waffe nehmen, mich anders bewegen etc. 
Aber wenn ich diese Szene nicht dauernd von Anfang an neu spielen will, was ist dann? Nur weil irgendwo ein versteckter Scharfschütze mich abschießt, darf ich die letzten 15 Minuten wiederholen? Toller Genuß...
Wenn ich ne Szene neuspielen will, dann lade ich halt ein anderes savegame von vorher oder starte die Mission mit der Szene neu. 

Also manchmal zweifel ich echt an dem gesunden Menschenverstand der Designer. Gut, dass die Fangemeinde diese immer wieder wachrütteln


----------



## Xwiggle (24. März 2004)

Ich find's super das auf Quicksave verzichtet wird. Für mich macht es
u.a. den Reiz eines Spiels aus knifflige Stellen nach dem x-ten Anlauf zu
schaffen. Genau das sorgt doch für Motivation.
Da ich schon seit ca. 20 Jahren Computerspiele zocke könnte meine Meinung zwar altmodisch klingen, aber damals kannte man gar kein Quicksave UND DAS WAR GUT SO !!!


----------



## Iceman (24. März 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2004 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so. Denke die PC Spieler sollten mal von ihrem Schuß, Quicksave, Schuß, Quicksave Einstellungen runterkommen.
> Die Handhabung von FarCry einfach beim Betreten von Bereichen zu Speichern ist auch nicht ganz das optimale, insbesondere wenn man nicht gefraagt wird / die im Kampf passiert, etc.
> Am optimalsten wäre es, wenn man pro SG jeweils eine X mal an beliebiger Stelle speichern kann.



Ich sehe das eher so, dass hier versucht wird ein Anachronismus, der aus einer Notlage auf Konsolen entstand (nicht genug Speicherplatz um Speichern jederzeit zu ermöglichen) auf den PC zu portieren. Auf dem PC hat man nunmal eine Festplatte und damit eine Unmenge Speicher zur Verfügung und so sehe ich keinen Grund dem Spieler jederzeit speichern zu verwehren.

Dazu kommt, dass (von den Demos aus geurteilt) das Speichersystem von Far Cry imo ziemlicher Mist ist. Bei einem Spiel welches so große und offene Gebiete zur Verfügung stellt ist ein Speichersystem welches darauf basiert, dass man bestimmte Punkte in der Spielwelt überschreitet einfach völliger Schwachsinn. In der Research Demo hatte ich es beispielsweise mal, dass ich den ersten Speicherpunkt am Eingang der Höhle hatte.


----------



## FifaKane (24. März 2004)

Leddernilpferd am 24.03.2004 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> die beste lösung, und einen kompromiss wie ich finde, gibt es schon in einem shooter: VIETCONG.
> man hat einen begrenzten quicksave von 5 mal.
> allerdings stimme ich auch mehr für die quiksavelose möglichkeit.



auch der Hitman 2 (und hoffentlich auch 3) hatte eine bestimmte Anzahl von FREIEN Speicherpunkten pro Level gegeben, ich glaube 5 auf leicht, 2 auf normal und gar keinen auf schwer und ich fand das war die beste Lösung für dieses oft diskutierte Problem, außerdem gab es nach sehr schweren Passagen als Bonus noch einen zusätzlichen Speicherpunkt (ich glaube nur 2 mal im ganzen Spiel)
Das hat die Athmosphäre bei Hitman 2 nochmal deutlich gesteigert weil man gut überlegen musste an welcher Stelle man speichert, aber man hatte trotzdem die freie Wahl. Was ist denn z.B. wenn Crytek jetzt irgendwo einen Speicherpunkt schlampig gesetzt hat wo ihr dummerweise eine Sekunde danach einen Kopfschuss kriegt und Ende (passiert beim Quicksaven natürlich auch hin und wieder, das ist wohl der Grund warum z.B. Max Payne immer zwei Quicksaves anlegt, damit man zumindest mit dem älteren weiterspielen kann).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2004)

Munky am 24.03.2004 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument der Spieldesigner, sie wollen einem durch diese quasi-Erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrades "mehr Spiel" geben, ist total unsinnig.


Das ist es. Aber ich finde, man sollte sich schon mal ein oder zwei Minuten anstrengen bevor man wieder speichern kann.   



> Das tausendste Mal die gleiche Stelle zu spielen ist einfach nur frustrierend, und ich habe nach 17 Jahren Computerspiel-Erfahrung einfach weder Bock, noch Motivation oder Zeit für so einen Wiederholungs-Unsinn.


Aber nicht vergessen vor noch nicht so langer Zeit war ein Quicksave in PC Spielen längst nicht "normal", die Spiele haben dennoch Spaß gemacht und man hat sie gerne gespielt.



> Vorher haben die Designer doch getönt, der Spielspaß käme durch die Freiheiten, die man in der Umgebung hat, die Story und die KI der Gegner. Dann aber bitte eher dadurch, als durch einen künstlich hochgedrehten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


Künstlich hochgedreht, weil man nicht jede zwei Sekunde sichern kann?   
Ein unfairer SG wäre es, wenn man wirklich lange spielt und dann sehr viel erneut spielen muß. Diese Autosaves mögen ja nicht das Optimum sein, aber so weit waren die Punkte nun wirklich nicht entfernt, daß man dort nun einen ganzen Abend braucht um vom letzten "besseren" Checkpoint erneut zu spielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2004)

FifaKane am 24.03.2004 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> auch der Hitman 2 (und hoffentlich auch 3) hatte eine bestimmte Anzahl von FREIEN Speicherpunkten pro Level gegeben, ich glaube 5 auf leicht, 2 auf normal und gar keinen auf schwer und ich fand das war die beste Lösung für dieses oft diskutierte Problem, außerdem gab es nach sehr schweren Passagen als Bonus noch einen zusätzlichen Speicherpunkt (ich glaube nur 2 mal im ganzen Spiel)
> Das hat die Athmosphäre bei Hitman 2 nochmal deutlich gesteigert weil man gut überlegen musste an welcher Stelle man speichert, aber man hatte trotzdem die freie Wahl.



Stimmt. Das ist z.B. ein wunderbares System. Man kann speichern _wann _man will, aber _nicht jede zweite Sekunde_.



> Was ist denn z.B. wenn Crytek jetzt irgendwo einen Speicherpunkt schlampig gesetzt hat wo ihr dummerweise eine Sekunde danach einen Kopfschuss kriegt und Ende (passiert beim Quicksaven natürlich auch hin und wieder, das ist wohl der Grund warum z.B. Max Payne immer zwei Quicksaves anlegt, damit man zumindest mit dem älteren weiterspielen kann).


Sicherlich solche "dummen" Autocheckpointerlebnisse wird man haben. Kann man aber auch haben, wenn man per Quicksave speichert und wenige Sekunden später gekillt wird.. 
Zwei Slots sind da schon gut, auch für Leute, die ab und zu mal Load und Save verwechseln.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2004)

Iceman am 24.03.2004 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das eher so, dass hier versucht wird ein Anachronismus, der aus einer Notlage auf Konsolen entstand (nicht genug Speicherplatz um Speichern jederzeit zu ermöglichen) auf den PC zu portieren. Auf dem PC hat man nunmal eine Festplatte und damit eine Unmenge Speicher zur Verfügung und so sehe ich keinen Grund dem Spieler jederzeit speichern zu verwehren.


Aber auf dem PC gab es früher auch kein Quicksave bzw. jederzeit eine Speichermöglichkeit.   



> Dazu kommt, dass (von den Demos aus geurteilt) das Speichersystem von Far Cry imo ziemlicher Mist ist. Bei einem Spiel welches so große und offene Gebiete zur Verfügung stellt ist ein Speichersystem welches darauf basiert, dass man bestimmte Punkte in der Spielwelt überschreitet einfach völliger Schwachsinn. In der Research Demo hatte ich es beispielsweise mal, dass ich den ersten Speicherpunkt am Eingang der Höhle hatte.


Habe schon gesagt, daß es bei FC so auch nicht optimal ist, aber ein Quicksave wäre IMO nun wirklich falsch. Meinetwegen je anch SG eine gewissen Anzahl an Speichermöglichkeiten oder eine "Frage" bei den Checkpoints "Möchten sie...".


----------



## Iceman (24. März 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2004 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf dem PC gab es früher auch kein Quicksave bzw. jederzeit eine Speichermöglichkeit.



Was aber kein Grund ist jetzt Quicksave zu verteufeln.
Ein sehr gutes System hat imo beispielsweise Star Trek Elite Force 2. Dort gibt es einerseits feste Speicherpunkte die wirklich gut gesetzt sind, andererseits hat man die Möglichkeit jederzeit zu speichern und das auch per Quicksave. Sicherlich ist das Spiel ein linearer Shooter, aber trotz allem möchte ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen wann ich zu speichern habe.



> Habe schon gesagt, daß es bei FC so auch nicht optimal ist, aber ein Quicksave wäre IMO nun wirklich falsch. Meinetwegen je anch SG eine gewissen Anzahl an Speichermöglichkeiten oder eine "Frage" bei den Checkpoints "Möchten sie...".



Was findest du am Quicksave (bzw. am Speichern jederzeit) falsch? Nur weil dann manche Leute nach jedem Gegner speichern? Lass sie doch. Es zwingt dich keiner es auch so zu machen.


----------



## Emmanuel (24. März 2004)

Für mich ist begrenztes Speichern in nem game das auf Erforschen ausgelegt schlichtweg kontraproduktiv.
Ich schätze mal dass die wenigsten sich trauen auf Exkursion über ne Insel zu gehen, wenn man plötzlich zu Tode kommen kann.
Für mich selber sind solche Titel eher problematisch, erstens weil auch ich keine 20 Versuche machen will, sondern in der Story weiterkommen möchte (interessiert mich am Meisten), zweitens schwingt für mich auch immer ein gewisser zweifel am gamedesign mit, wo ich dann nicht weiss, liegts an mir oder am Game, dass ich nicht weiterkomme (ZBsp Sackgassen aus denen man nicht rauskommt, oder infach mal an der falschen Stelle abgespeichert mit zuwenig health, oder aus Neugier ne bestimmte Figur getötet, deren Tod das Weiterspielen verhindert weil sie ein Script auslösen musste usw).
Ich will in Spielen experimentieren, wenn sie schon damit prahlen non-linear und featurereich zu sein.
Wenn die KI in FC immer anders reagiert, dann sollte das ja bei ner Quicksave Funktion nichts ausmachen ?
Wenn ich gekillt werde, lade ich und muss mich dennoch mit einer anderen Situation als bei letzten Mal auseinandersetzen.
Ich spiel gerne mal den "leichten " weg, lade dann nochmal und probiere die ungewöhlichere Variante, etwas Selbstständigkeit sollte man dem Spieler da schon zugestehen, sonst fühl ich mich gegängelt un die non-linearität verwandelt sich doch wieder in ein korsett, weil ich aus Angst zu sterben lieber durchhetze statt mir all die Feinheiten und versteckten Goodies anzusehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2004)

Jones27 am 24.03.2004 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jahrelang hat sich niemand über Quicksave beschwert und jetzt, da die Programmierer alles auf diese Scheiß-Konsolen abstimmen, ist es auf einmal schlecht? Hallo?


Hallo? Jahrelang hat keiner Quicksave am PC gebraucht 



> Leute, das ist die Faulheit der Programmierer die ihr hier verteidigt! Erstens brauchen sie sich für die PC-Umsetzung nicht mehr anzustrengen (heute wird ja eh alles zuerst für die Konsolen gemacht) und zweitens JA, SIE VERLÄNGERN DIE SPIELDAUER DAMIT KÜNSTLICH, egal wie sie es umschreiben.


Na das ist ja schlimm, wenn man mal drei Schritte vom letzten Checkpoint machen muß. Wenn die Checkpoints fair verteilt sind oder man z.B. je nach SG x mal speichern kann, dann ist es doch in Ordnung. Vielleicht sollte man als User auch noch was leisten. Wieso gibt es eigentlich nicht auch Quicksave bei FIFA oder Rennspielen? Da wil ich auch nicht die ganze Strecke erneut fahren. Ist ja auch ne künstliche Spieldauerverlängerung.   



> Was ist denn das nächste? Nur am Levelanfang speichern, nee, das hatten wir ja schon bei Indy.


So schlimm ist es gar nicht, da die Level nicht so lang sind. Sicherlich kann man sich hier streiten, ob ein Checkpoint im Level nicht besser gewesen wäre, aber die Maps sind nun wirklich nicht lang. Spiel zum Vergleich dazu mal z.B. Turok Evoluition. Da ist es schlimm.



> Wer ist denn das Weichei? Der, der die Quicksave-Funktion benutzt weil er es will, oder der, der sie benutzt weil sie da ist und er der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kann?


Sehe ich bei den Leuten, die danach schreien 



> Wenn ihr nicht ständig saven wollt DANN LAßT ES! Es zwingt euch keiner dazu! Wir aber werden gezwungen.


Wenn du und andere es nicht können, dann spielt doch eben nicht oder werdet besser   



> Jetzt, da ich um den Patch weiß, kann ich mir das Spiel ja beruhigt kaufen (jawohl ich KAUFE meine Spiele), obwohl ich dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr dazu kommen werde.


Ja warum kaufst du es dann überhaupt? Das Game kann doch nur preiswerter werden.


----------



## jagger (24. März 2004)

Also ich brauch auch kein Qusicksave... 

Ich denke aber Spiele sollten heutzutage so schlau sein, daß wenn man die Szene zum 4., 5. mal angeht den Schwierigkeitsgrad automatisch herunterregelt (z.B. weniger Gegner).


----------



## Hammond (24. März 2004)

Ach ja... Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Bei Spielen mit Quicksave speicher ich immer wie ein bekloppter, ist vielleicht ganz gut wenn Far Cry mal keins hat.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. März 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2004 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? Jahrelang hat keiner Quicksave am PC gebraucht


Der mensch aht auch viele jahre lang kein Feuer gebraucht. Aber als es dann da war, kam niemand an und sagte "Hey, das ging doch ohne auch. Feuer is was für Weicheier!" 



> > Wer ist denn das Weichei? Der, der die Quicksave-Funktion benutzt weil er es will, oder der, der sie benutzt weil sie da ist und er der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kann?
> 
> 
> Sehe ich bei den Leuten, die danach schreien


Man sieht es auch an den Leute, die schreien dass es endlich weg sein muss 



> > Wenn ihr nicht ständig saven wollt DANN LAßT ES! Es zwingt euch keiner dazu! Wir aber werden gezwungen.
> 
> 
> Wenn du und andere es nicht können, dann spielt doch eben nicht oder werdet besser


Wir wolln auch spass haben, ohne vorher Stundenlang genervt an einer Situation zu sitzen, bis wir endlich so gut geworden sind, dass wir durchkommen. Ich versteh echt net, warum es ein Problem sein soll, ein vorhandenes Quicksave einfach zu ignorieren :-o 



> > Jetzt, da ich um den Patch weiß, kann ich mir das Spiel ja beruhigt kaufen (jawohl ich KAUFE meine Spiele), obwohl ich dieses Jahr eh nicht mehr dazu kommen werde.
> 
> 
> Ja warum kaufst du es dann überhaupt? Das Game kann doch nur preiswerter werden.



Kapier ich auch net. Kauf es, wenn du die Zeit hast, dann isses billiger.


----------



## Ferranti (24. März 2004)

Also ich bin auch PRO-PointSave!


Ich find es Klasse. Man spielt automatisch konzentrierter, es ist spannender.
Und ich sehe auch, dass dadurch man eher Dinge sieht, die sonst übersehen werden würden. Und das die Szenen selbst häufig sich individuelle ändern, klingt plausibel.


Selbst bei AvP, wo KEIN einziges Speichern möglich war (in der Release Version),... ich fand es so Klasse. Es ist manchmal frustrierend, (dass man es zu schnell frustrierend fände, szenen dadurch zu oft neuspielen zumüssen, das kann man ja auch als Weicheierei bezeichnen, will ich jetz aber nicht, weils alles ansichtssache ist; und da bringt beschimpfen jar nix) wenn man wieder von vorne anfangen muß.

ABER es ist auch SOOO SPANNEND dadurch.

ja.                        ich hab mich festgelegt, ich komm nicht mehr zurück.

marco 22 (spiel seit 12 jahren hängengeblieben pc amiga c64 spiele snes und hab trotzdem ein ausgewogenes sexleben   )


----------



## Jones27 (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kapier ich auch net. Kauf es, wenn du die Zeit hast, dann isses billiger.




Na ja, bei den 18er-"mit einem Bein in der Indizierung"-stehenden Spielen bin ich lieber schnell.
Sonst isses weg...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. März 2004)

Jones27 am 24.03.2004 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns schon ne Altersfreigabe bekommen hat (in dem Fall die 18er) isses nach dem neuen Jugendschutzgesetzt nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich, das Spiel zu indizieren. Sollte also kein Problem sein, siehe z.B. auch Max Payne 2.


----------



## zen0 (24. März 2004)

Naja man kann aber wie in der Demo bestimmt Speichern wenn man in die Konsole folgendes eingibt.

\save_game savename


----------



## Jones27 (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns schon ne Altersfreigabe bekommen hat (in dem Fall die 18er) isses nach dem neuen Jugendschutzgesetzt nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich, das Spiel zu indizieren. Sollte also kein Problem sein, siehe z.B. auch Max Payne 2.




Das hat man ja bei Generals und dem FC-Demo gesehen wie schnell das möglich ist.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. März 2004)

Jones27 am 24.03.2004 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generals war afaik vor dem neuen Gesetzt.
Und die FC-Demo, war die überhaupt geprüft? Glaube nicht, oder?


----------



## anndie (24. März 2004)

Die Aussage hört sich für mich nach folgender an: "Wir haben keinen Quicksave eingebaut, weil das Game sonst zu schnell zu Ende ist".


----------



## js (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jones27 am 24.03.2004 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CCG: Ja
FC-Demo: Nein


----------



## Jones27 (24. März 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2004 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? Jahrelang hat keiner Quicksave am PC gebraucht



Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Ich habe gesagt: Jahrelang hat sich keiner über Quicksave BESCHWERT. Wenn Du es also damals schon nicht gebraucht hast und auch sonst keiner, warum habt ihr das nicht schon viel früher angemahnt?



> Na das ist ja schlimm, wenn man mal drei Schritte vom letzten Checkpoint machen muß. Wenn die Checkpoints fair verteilt sind oder man z.B. je nach SG x mal speichern kann, dann ist es doch in Ordnung. Vielleicht sollte man als User auch noch was leisten. Wieso gibt es eigentlich nicht auch Quicksave bei FIFA oder Rennspielen? Da wil ich auch nicht die ganze Strecke erneut fahren. Ist ja auch ne künstliche Spieldauerverlängerung.



Ich habe auch nie behauptet, das ich alle drei Schritte, oder nach jedem Gegner speichere (außer in Extremsituationen). Aber wenn der Spielstand mal verratzt ist, dann kann es dir je nach Spiel blühen evtl. noch mal ganz von vorne anfangen zu müssen. Und wie Du schon sagst, müssen die Checkpoints fair verteilt sein. Bei Renegade gab's auch knifflige Situationen und ich habe auch mal bei einem "älteren" Spielstand anfangen müssen und das trotz Quicksave (Schock!).
Und die ständigen Vergleiche mit Sportspielen bin ich auch Leid. Da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Schwerpunkt auf Multiplayer. Außerdem sind die "Level" ja auch wesentlich kürzer. Bei Rennspielen wird es wohl kaum eine Stelle auf der Strecke geben, an der Du nicht weiterkommst. Da ist es allein Dein Ehrgeiz, der Dich gegen die Zeit fahren läßt. Man könnte ja auch soweit gehen, zu sagen, daß Sportspiele näher an der Realität sind und es dort bekanntlich ja auch kein Quicksave gibt.



> Sehe ich bei den Leuten, die danach schreien



Verstehe ich nicht



> Wenn du und andere es nicht können, dann spielt doch eben nicht oder werdet besser



Nali, ich habe ja immer gerne Deine postings gelesen, denn sie waren in aller Regel informativ und sachlich, aber mit dieser Bemerkung bist Du bei mir unten durchgerutscht.


----------



## Joe_2000 (24. März 2004)

Na toll, ich hasse Spiele ohne QuickSave-Funktion !   

PS: Wenn nen Entwickler sagt, dass nen Teil des Spiels nach dem offiziellen Erscheinen nachgereicht wird dann heißt das, dass dieser "Patch" in frühestens 12 Monaten kommt !


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

Joe_2000 am 24.03.2004 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll, ich hasse Spiele ohne QuickSave-Funktion !
> 
> PS: Wenn nen Entwickler sagt, dass nen Teil des Spiels nach dem offiziellen Erscheinen nachgereicht wird dann heißt das, dass dieser "Patch" in frühestens 12 Monaten kommt !



Hey, die Aufregung ist völlig umsonst, das System in FC ist optimal.

Erstens sind die Speicherpunkte bei FC sehr dicht gesetzt, d.h. man braucht selten einen längeren Abschnitt zu wiederholen (etwa wie bei Halo)

Zweitens werden alle Savepoints gesichert, d.h. man kann jederzeit auf einen vorigen Savepoint zurückgreifen falls beim Speichern mal was schiefgeht. (Einmal bislang passiert, Spiel hat gespeichert mit einem Gegner direkt neben mir, sofort nach dem Nachladen war ich wieder tot. Also den Savepoint davor geladen und gut wars, man braucht höchstens 5 Minuten nochmal zu spielen.

Drittens: Es gibt 5 Schwierigkeitsgrade, wer wenig Zeit hat wählt einfach einen einfacheren und hat weiniger Probleme. Außerdem sind die Medpacks und die Schußsicheren Westen sehr fair verteilt, selbst wenn man mit wenig Energie an einen Speicherpunkt kommt hat man noch gute Chancen den nächsten Abschnitt zu schaffen.

Viertens: Das Spiel macht einfach Spaß, es stört überhaupt nicht einen Abschnitt öfters zu spielen. Das Spiel ist so genial, man will möglichst lange Spaß damit haben. 

Fünftens: Es erhöht die Spannung (je nachdem wie viel man will kann man mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad regeln) und es ist gut für den Spielfluß. Man braucht nicht zu überlegen ob man speichern soll oder nicht, das geht automatisch. 

Also, gebt dem System eine Chance, es ist nicht so wie in anderen Shootern daß man nach jedem Gegner speichern muß. Das Spiel ist sehr fair und es macht wirklich Spaß einen Abschnitt auch mal öfters zu spielen. (bislang - bin in Level 6 - habe ich einen einzelnen Abschnitt maximal 5 mal wiederholen müssen, und es hat nie genervt, und ich bin ein sehr ungeduldiger Spieler.)

Fazit: Das Spiel ist perfekt so wie es ist, und es braucht wirklich keine Quicksave Funktion. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Shootern ist FC nämlich gut und fair ausbalanciert und braucht eine solche Krücke nicht.

Allen denen das Spiel so nicht paßt ist zu sagen: Dann kauft es nicht, es zwingt euch ja keiner es zu spielen, aber dann entgeht euch einer der genialsten Shooter der letzten Jahre, genial auch gerade deshalb weil er kein unnützes Quicksavesystem hat. Glaubt es oder nicht, durch die guten Speicherpunkte macht das Spiel noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## darkG (24. März 2004)

dann kann ichs mir ja doch noch zulegn .... spiele die mir aus welchem grund auch immer vorschreibn wann ich zu safn hab und wann nicht, lehne ich ab weil ich nun mal als nichtmehr hardcore zocker auch nicht mehr die zeit hab mich so reinzuknien wie die devs sich das meist vorstellen. ausserdem liegt es doch bei jedem spieler ob er die quicksave option nutzt oder nicht. und die devs können ja immer noch die option in den options deaktiveren und beim aktiveren eine meldung erscheinen lassen, das dadurch das spiel evtl zu leicht bzw. zu schnell durchgespielt sein wird. gut. aber wenn ich das in kauf nehme wäre das doch völlig in ordnung ? verstehe z.b. die indianer jones speicher mängel nicht ... cooles game, aber ich hab keine lust ein spiel zu spieln in dem ich nicht so spielen kann wie ich will, und zum spieln ghört halt nun mal das savn auch dazu. ... zuumindest für mich. und bitte ich bin kein hardcorer, bzw. hab nur minimal zeit zum spieln und möchte den frustfaktor schön weit unten halten.


----------



## sadira (24. März 2004)

quicksafe ist doch wirklich nur für absolute hirnis

da wird dann vor jeder herausforderung gequicksafed, und bei nicht gelingen ruft man das einfach immer wieder auf bis es klappt

sorry aber da kannst dir gleich nen god modus besorgen

gut plazierte nicht zuweit auseinanderliegende safe punkte geben dem spiel viel mehr athmosphäre, man muss sich halt mal vorsehen, vorsichtig sein, das hat schon in resident evil immer spass gemacht, man kann halt nicht immer einfach wie rambo durchrennen und mit der waffe die gegner wegmähen


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2004)

Munky am 24.03.2004 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, Moment, was hat die Quicksave-Funktion mit dem Ausprobieren verschiedener Lösungswege, und dem Erkunden der Insel zu tun? Wenn ich ein Dutzend mal draufgehe, und das tut man halt auch mit QS, such ich mir doch auch nen anderen Weg, bzw. "zwingt" mich doch mein Spielerdherz dazu, möglichst viel von der Insel zu sehen. Wenn ich mit Speicherpunkten eine schwierige Passage x mal probiere, zwingt mich das trotzdem nicht dazu, einen anderen Lösungsweg zu testen. Also hat die Speicherfunktion m.M. nix mit dem Erkunden der Umgebung zu tun, so oder so versuche ich, alles zu erkunden.
> 
> Das Argument der Spieldesigner, sie wollen einem durch diese quasi-Erhöhung des Schwierigkeitsgrades "mehr Spiel" geben, ist total unsinnig. Das tausendste Mal die gleiche Stelle zu spielen ist einfach nur frustrierend, und ich habe nach 17 Jahren Computerspiel-Erfahrung einfach weder Bock, noch Motivation oder Zeit für so einen Wiederholungs-Unsinn. Vorher haben die Designer doch getönt, der Spielspaß käme durch die Freiheiten, die man in der Umgebung hat, die Story und die KI der Gegner. Dann aber bitte eher dadurch, als durch einen künstlich hochgedrehten Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Dei Quicksave Funktion hat insofern was mit dem ausprobieren verschiedener Lösungswege zu tun das, wenn man nach jedem 1 oder 2 Geegner Quicksaved, man sich schon für eine Route mehr oder weniger entschieden hat. Wenn ich nach 10 Quicksaves schon 50% des Weges gemacht habe werde ich wohl kaum umdrehen, zurück zum Ausgangspunkt gehen, und ne andere Route einschlagen, oder?

Zudem ist noch zu sagen, dass Far Cry (ausser dem Endle Level 2) nicht übermäßig schwer ist. Eher gesagt ist es "realistisch", dass man ermutigt wird nciht alle Gegner zu töten, sondern sich vielleicht eher an manchen vorbei schleicht um weiter zu kommen.

Das einzige was ich an den QS Punkten zu bemängeln habe ist wirklich dass nciht gefragt wird ob man speichern will (Okee, man kann ein altes Savegame wieder laden). Wenn man mit 10 Health in ein QS Point kommt ist es schon blöd. Trotzdem habe ich nach fast jedem QS Punkt (vielleicht auch ein bischen versteckt) bis jetzt immer Health und Armor gefunden, also ist es auch nicht sooo schlimm.

Zum Thema "ich will speichern wann ich will und nicht 20 mal probieren müssen bis ichs schaffe". Hey, wie oft drückt man den, wenn man QS hat, die Quickload Taste? Meiner Erinnerung nach ziemlich häufig. Okee, es sind dann öfter neue Stellen im Spiel, aber "besser" wird es dadurchj doch nicht. Bei Far Cry wird man ermutigt, wnn man es nach 10 Versuchen nciht geschaft hat, nachzudenken wie man denn vielleicht noch ans Ziel kommen könnte ohne daß es zu solchen Problemen kommt, und das finde ich echt super.

edit: und ich mußte bis jetzt noch keine  (mit Ausnahme Endle Level 2) Stelle in FC mehr als 15-20 mal probieren. ...und ich gehöre keinem UT/CS Clan an.


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

darkG am 24.03.2004 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann ichs mir ja doch noch zulegn .... spiele die mir aus welchem grund auch immer vorschreibn wann ich zu safn hab und wann nicht, lehne ich ab weil ich nun mal als nichtmehr hardcore zocker auch nicht mehr die zeit hab mich so reinzuknien wie die devs sich das meist vorstellen. ausserdem liegt es doch bei jedem spieler ob er die quicksave option nutzt oder nicht. und die devs können ja immer noch die option in den options deaktiveren und beim aktiveren eine meldung erscheinen lassen, das dadurch das spiel evtl zu leicht bzw. zu schnell durchgespielt sein wird. gut. aber wenn ich das in kauf nehme wäre das doch völlig in ordnung ? verstehe z.b. die indianer jones speicher mängel nicht ... cooles game, aber ich hab keine lust ein spiel zu spieln in dem ich nicht so spielen kann wie ich will, und zum spieln ghört halt nun mal das savn auch dazu. ... zuumindest für mich. und bitte ich bin kein hardcorer, bzw. hab nur minimal zeit zum spieln und möchte den frustfaktor schön weit unten halten.



Es wird den Programmierern immer gleich Faulheit unterstellt wenn sie keine QS-Funktion einbauen. Vielleicht haben die sich auch was dabei gedacht und wollen daß man das Spiel nicht mit QS spielen kann. Gebt dem System doch mal eine Chance, es funktioniert in FC wirklich gut wenn man sich darauf einläßt. Bei Halo wurde doch auch nicht gemeckert, und auch dort hat es mit den SPs gut funktioniert. Und imho hat das Spiel dadurch auch mehr Spaß gemacht.

Wenn ein Spiel QS hat, dann muß man es üblicherweise auch nutzen weil man nie sicher sein kann ob man mit 20% der Health den Level noch schafft. Wenn die Speicherpunkte intelligent gesetzt sind und man genug Energie findet braucht man kein QS. (Die optimale Lösung war natürlich der selbstaufladende Schutzschirm von Halo, da brauchte man sich wirklich nie Sorgen zu machen die Energie könnte nicht zum nächsten SP reichen.

Daß man nicht gefragt wird ist gut so, denn das würde den Spielfluß unterbrechen und außerdem: Was würde es bringen? Wenn man Nein sagen würde weil man zu wenig Energie hat kann man auch gleich den letzen Spielstand laden, oder?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (24. März 2004)

Vordack am 24.03.2004 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema "ich will speichern wann ich will und nicht 20 mal probieren müssen bis ichs schaffe". Hey, wie oft drückt man den, wenn man QS hat, die Quickload Taste?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie weit die Speicherpunkte bei FC auseinanderliegen und kann mich hier deshalb nur auf z.B. Indy beziehen: Wenn ich ne halbe Stunde durch die Gegend renn und dann draufgeh, muss ich danach wieder erstmal ne halbe Stunde rumrennen, bis ichs erneut versuchen kann. Bei Quicksave ists dann halt viel weniger. Sprich ich muss die Stelle zwar auch oft versuchen, aber eben dann auch wirklich nur diese eine Stelle und nicht vielleicht noch zehn Stellen vorher, an denen ich mit etwas Pech auch noch das eine  oder andere Mal draufgeh. War von dem her vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt meinerseits. Es is mit QS eine Zeitersparnis, die mir und den anderen Gelegenheitszockern hier, die z.B. wie ich nur am WE richtig Zeit haben, sich mal mehr wie ein, zwei Stunden hinzusetzten, durchaus entgegenkommt.

Und zu dem Witzbold, der uns Quicksaver als Hirnis bezeichnet: Geh woanders flamen.


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2004)

Jones27 am 24.03.2004 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 24.03.2004 08:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woahhh, Jones, bist Du schlecht aufgestanden? Bist Dun gestern nicht zu Stich gekommen oder was ist Dein Problem? Verwechelst Du mich mit Deine Ebenbild oder was ist los?

Ich habe keine chauvinistischen Bemerkungen gemacht, ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt. Wen Du das meinst: 





> aber Leute die keine Zeit haben spielen auch nicht.


, dann denk mal nach. Vielleicht wärst Du ja besser gelaunt wenn Du mehr Deiner kargen Zeit mit Deiner Familie und nicht vor dem Computer verbringen würdest, aber da Du ja offensichtlich spielst haßt Du ja auch Zeit, ein Wunder. Sogar soviel Zeit ellenlange Mails zu schreiben. Wow.

Zu Deiner Info, ich bin 28 und arbeite auch, also lass Deine dummen Sprüche von wegen Hauptschule usw. Und ich habe nie jemanden als WEICHEI oder sonstwas beschimpft, obwohl ich vielleicht damit anfangen werde.

Und wie gesagt, FC ist nicht so schwer dass es rechtfertigt überall speichern zu müssen. Kanalisiere Deine aufgestauten Aggressionen in das Spiel und Du wirst sehen, es geht.

P.S. was hat all das mit chauvinistismus zu tun? hier eine Definition aus dem Duden:
Übersteigerter Patriotismus,  Nationalismus;, übertriebenes männliches Selbstwertgefühl, Mann, der sich Frauen gegenüber überlegen fühlt.

Ich dacht ich schlags mal nach weil Du Dich angehört hasst als ob Du wüsstest dass es noch was anderes heisst.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. März 2004)

Erstaunlich, wie viele egoistische und charakterschwache Leute hier unterwegs sind .

Eine Quicksave-Möglichkeit ist in einem Spiel vorhanden:
Wenn ihr Quicksave nicht mögt, NUTZT es nicht und seit glücklich!
Jeder, der  Quicksave nutzen möchte, KANN es nutzen und ist glücklich.
-> Das Potential ist vorhanden, dass 100% aller Spieler glücklich sein KÖNNEN.

Keine Quicksave-Möglichkeit ist im Spiel vorhanden:
Wenn ihr Quicksave nicht mögt, könnt ihr zufrieden sein.
Jeder, der Quicksave nutzen möchte, KANN es NICHT mehr nutzen und ist unglücklich.
--> Das Potential ist DEFINITV NICHT vorhanden, dass 100% aller Spieler glücklich SIND.

Fazit: Liebe Quicksave-Hasser, wie ihr seht, liegt es *einzig und allein* an eurem inneren Schweinehund, ob ALLE Spieler glücklich sein könnten!

Ausblick: Es ist eigentlich unlogisch, dass nicht alle Spiele Quicksave haben  .


(Anmerkung: "Quicksave" steht hier stellvertretend für die Möglichkeit, dass jederzeit gespeichert werden kann. Ob wirklich "Quick" oder "Normal", ist unerheblich.)


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2004)

BlueWulv am 24.03.2004 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja wirklich eine dumme "Entschuldigung".
> Mag ja sein, dass die Szenen immer anders laufen, was ja auch in anderen "linearen shootern" so sein kann, muss ja nur ne andere Waffe nehmen, mich anders bewegen etc.
> Aber wenn ich diese Szene nicht dauernd von Anfang an neu spielen will, was ist dann? Nur weil irgendwo ein versteckter Scharfschütze mich abschießt, darf ich die letzten 15 Minuten wiederholen? Toller Genuß...
> Wenn ich ne Szene neuspielen will, dann lade ich halt ein anderes savegame von vorher oder starte die Mission mit der Szene neu.
> ...



Spiel doch erst mal Far Cry bevor Du dich darüber beschwerst. Die QS Punkte sind sehr fair verteilt, alle 3-10 Minuten, je nach Spielweise.


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.03.2004 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, wie viele egoistische und charakterschwache Leute hier unterwegs sind .
> 
> Eine Quicksave-Möglichkeit ist in einem Spiel vorhanden:
> Wenn ihr Quicksave nicht mögt, NUTZT es nicht und seit glücklich!
> ...



Recht hasst Du, keine Frage, ABER

Zu Deinem Fazit: haben wir das Spiel programmiert und keinen QS eingebaut?

P.S. Bei vielen Spielen ist QS durchaus angebracht, bei manchen aber nciht.


----------



## Kajetan (24. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Spiel QS hat, dann muß man es üblicherweise auch nutzen weil man nie sicher sein kann ob man mit 20% der Health den Level noch schafft.



Man muss QS nutzen, wenn es vorhanden ist? Wenn Du Quicksave nicht nutzen willst, dann drück einfach nicht auf die verd... Taste.
Diese ganze Diskussion um den Sinn und/oder Unsinn von Quicksaves krankt  daran, dass vor allen die Vertreter der Save-Point-Fraktion meint, im Inbegriff der Weisheit zu sein und allen anderen ihre Art des Spielens aufdrücken zu wollen.
Soviele Menschen es gibt, so unterschiedliche Vorlieben gibt es. Die einen wollen alle paar Sekunden Quicksaven oder das Spiel nur im Godmode bestreiten. Lass sie doch! Die anderen wollen ihr Nervenkostüm einem Stresstest unterziehen und 30mal an eine bestimmten Stelle anspielen, bis sie es geschafft haben. Auch schön, wenn man daran Spass hat. Und daher frage ich mich, was bitte daran so schlimm sein soll, wenn ein Spiel das optionale Feature des Quicksaves hat. Wer nicht will, muss es doch nicht nutzen? Und sollte der Game/Leveldesigner es nicht schaffen, sein Spiel so entwerfen, dass jeder Spieler auf seine individuelle Art Spielspass hat, dann sollte er sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm große Teile der potentiellen Kundschaft wegbleiben. Ich kenne selber ca. eine Handvoll begeisterter Ego-Shooter-Fans, die aber auf Grund des Savepoint-Systems FarCry vorerst nicht kaufen werden.


----------



## RooBsteR (24. März 2004)

Wenn ihr Quicksave nicht wollt dann müsst ihr ja auch nicht speichern! Das Quicksave dabei ist ist sicher positiv, da jeder es jeder individuell machen kann. Die, die wollen können speichern nach jedem Gegner, die, die nicht wollen brauchen dann auch nicht speichern. So einfach ist das


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. März 2004)

Vordack am 24.03.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 24.03.2004 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht mir nicht darum, ob "ihr" technisch für fehlendes QS verantwortlich seit. Es geht mir um die Mentalität der Leute, die QS verteufeln. 



> P.S. Bei vielen Spielen ist QS durchaus angebracht, bei manchen aber nciht.


Ansichtssache.


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 24.03.2004 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, sowas ist nervig, aber solche Stellen gibt es in FC nicht. Bislang gab es ja auch keine Sprungsequenzen. 

Und an den der meint ohne QS könnte man mit FC nicht glücklich werden: Das ist einfach dumm, wenn Du so auf ein QS fixiert bist dann lass das Spielen sein oder kauf Dir eben solche Spiele nicht. Ich bin mit dem Spiel viel zufriedener ohne Quicksave und Du willst mir diese Zufriedenheit zunichte machen bzw absprechen weil Du unbedingt Qs haben willst. Das ist genauso unfair.
Und nochmal: FC ist nicht Indy und nicht Turok Evolution: Man muß keine 45 Minuten Spiel wiederholen weil man einen Sprung versemmelt hat. Man ballert halt nochmal an der gleichen Stelle auf sich anders verhaltende Gegner. Das ist immer wieder anders und immer wieder spannend. Lediglich die Umgebung ist in diesem Moment gleich aber so what, das Inselszenarion ist ohnehin nicht soooo abwechslungsreich daß das stören würde.


----------



## Kajetan (24. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und an den der meint ohne QS könnte man mit FC nicht glücklich werden: Das ist einfach dumm, wenn Du so auf ein QS fixiert bist dann lass das Spielen sein oder kauf Dir eben solche Spiele nicht. Ich bin mit dem Spiel viel zufriedener ohne Quicksave und Du willst mir diese Zufriedenheit zunichte machen bzw absprechen weil Du unbedingt Qs haben willst. Das ist genauso unfair.



Liest Du eigentlich, was andere hier schreiben?

NIEMAND macht Dir Deine Art des Spielens madig, aber DU machst unsere Art des Spielens madig, weil DU uns ein QS verweigerst. 

Nochmal auch für Dich zum Mitschreiben:
*NIEMAND* zwingt Dich QS zu verwenden. Drück halt nicht auf die Taste oder schalte das in den Optionen nicht ein bzw. aus (sollte sowas möglich sein). Dann kansst spielen und glücklich sein und wir QS-Weicheier können spielen und glücklich sein.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und an den der meint ohne QS könnte man mit FC nicht glücklich werden: Das ist einfach dumm, wenn Du so auf ein QS fixiert bist dann lass das Spielen sein oder kauf Dir eben solche Spiele nicht. Ich bin mit dem Spiel viel zufriedener ohne Quicksave und Du willst mir diese Zufriedenheit zunichte machen bzw absprechen weil Du unbedingt Qs haben willst. Das ist genauso unfair.


Hach, du bist ein Schatzibär! 
Ich mag Leute, die einem das Wort im Munde umdrehen und dabei gar nicht kapieren, was sie da umdrehen!

"Ich bin mit dem Spiel viel zufriedener ohne Quicksave und Du willst mir diese Zufriedenheit zunichte machen..."
Der Satz ist göttlich und spiegelt wunderbar die vorhandene Charakterschwäche der Quicksave-Hasser wieder.
Wo und wann, bitteschön, wirst du GEZWUNGEN vorhandenes QS zu nutzen?
Hmm? Ja? Ich höre?
Sitzt neben dir jemand, der dich periodisch zum Speichern ZWINGT? Ja? Wie heisst dieser? Du könntest diesen ja wegen seelischer Grausamkeit (Erpressung zum QS-Nutzen :o ) verklagen!!

Nochmal ernsthaft: und zum Mitschreiben:
Es liegt an DIR, ob du QS nutzt oder nicht, wenn es vorhanden ist!
Wenn aber kein QS vorhanden ist, dann gucken diejenigen, die QS mögen in die Röhre, weil sie QS nicht nutzen KÖNNEN!


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

Kajetan am 24.03.2004 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh doch, das macht mir das Spielen madig.

Entweder das Spiel ist sehr leicht, dann braucht man nicht oft zu speichern und vergißt es auch leicht. (So ist es z.B. bei DE2). Wenn man dann doch mal stirbt muß man große Abschnitte wiederholen und ärgert sich. 
Wenn das Spiel sehr schwer ist oder wenn einem das öfters passiert ist speichert man als Konsequenz  immer nach jedem Gegner ab. Damit man dann nicht mal einen Spielstand anlegt wo die Kugel für den Headshot schon unterwegs ist muß man ab und an auch einen normalen Save anlegen. Das heißt man muß ständig ans Speichern denken, das will ich aber nicht. Ich will Spielen und das Spiel ohne solche Ablenkungen genießen können.  Wenn es QS und Speicherpunkte gibt nutzt man das QS fast automatisch trotzdem sobald es mal etwas schwerer wird, wenn es gar kein QS gibt kann einem das nicht passieren.

Und bei FC sind die Speicherpunkte wirklich optimal gesetzt, da braucht keiner zu meckern. Die Demo war in dieser Hinsicht etwas unglücklich, da man dort in der Tat den ersten Punkt verpassen konnte. Im Spiel ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert. Und wenn Du die Sequenzen nicht so oft wiederholen möchtest dann nimm einfach einen einfacheren Schwierigkeitsgrad, dann hast Du das Problem auch nicht. Dafür gibt es ja die 5 Schwierigkeitsgrade.

Ich verstehe diese Diskussion eh nicht so ganz: Niemand beklagt sich z.B. bei UT 2004 daß es im Single-Player keine Quicksave Funktion gibt. Warum stört das niemanden? Und da gibt es nichtmal Savepoints alle fünf Frags oder so.

Ich bin mal echt gespannt ob im Test von der PCG die fehlenden QS erwähnt und mit Punkteabzug bestraft werden oder nicht.


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.03.2004 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja, dann guckt ihr bei FC halt in die Röhre. Kauft das Spiel nicht, spielt es nicht, zwingt euch doch keiner dazu. Oder sitzt neben Dir einer der Dich zwingt FarCry zu spielen obwohl es keine Qs gibt? "nein, ich will kein FC spielen, da sterbe ich so oft." " Du spielst das jetzt, und es gibt keinen Qs, harhar!!!!"

Den könntest Du ja dann wegen seelischer Grausamkeit verklagen. Oder noch besser: Verklag die FC-Entwickler wegen seelischer Grausamkeit weil sie den Ultrageilen Shooter programmiert haben und aus purer Boshaftigkeit 
Dir gegenüber den Quicksave raus gelassen haben.

Könnte sein daß ich ein Sadist bin und mich jetzt sogar freue daß Ihr es nicht spielen könnt.... 

(Warum einen eine QS-Funktion zu periodischem Speichern zwingt habe ich einen Post vorher erklärt.)

Ich bin auch kein QS-Hasser, ich finde nur FC braucht es nicht und es macht dadurch auch mehr Spaß. Und da es kein QS gibt spielt es sich wunderbar flüssig, was man von manch anderem Shooter nicht behaupten kann.

Im Gegensatz zu euch habe ich FC schon intensiv gespielt und weiß: Es braucht keinen Qs, es macht trotzdem oder gerade deswegen einen Heidenspaß. Glaubt es und kauft das Spiel und probiert es selbst oder laßt es und sterbt dumm, mir ist das gleich. Ich gehe jetzt FC spielen. (Aber vorher mache ich noch einen kleinen Quicksave dieses Postings )


----------



## Kajetan (24. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Spielen und das Spiel ohne solche Ablenkungen genießen können.  Wenn es QS und Speicherpunkte gibt nutzt man das QS fast automatisch trotzdem sobald es mal etwas schwerer wird, wenn es gar kein QS gibt kann einem das nicht passieren.



Werter, guter Rick! Ich finde es sehr interessant, wie Du jede Verantwortung für Dein Handeln von Dir weist und die Schuld ... den anderen, dem Werkzeug, dem Wetter, Deiner Oma, dem Quicksave gibst. Nutze QS nicht, wenn es vorhanden ist! Was bitte ist daran so schwer, herrgottnochmalaberauch!!


----------



## Iceman (24. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch, das macht mir das Spielen madig.
> 
> Entweder das Spiel ist sehr leicht, dann braucht man nicht oft zu speichern und vergißt es auch leicht. (So ist es z.B. bei DE2). Wenn man dann doch mal stirbt muß man große Abschnitte wiederholen und ärgert sich.
> Wenn das Spiel sehr schwer ist oder wenn einem das öfters passiert ist speichert man als Konsequenz  immer nach jedem Gegner ab. Damit man dann nicht mal einen Spielstand anlegt wo die Kugel für den Headshot schon unterwegs ist muß man ab und an auch einen normalen Save anlegen. Das heißt man muß ständig ans Speichern denken, das will ich aber nicht. Ich will Spielen und das Spiel ohne solche Ablenkungen genießen können.  Wenn es QS und Speicherpunkte gibt nutzt man das QS fast automatisch trotzdem sobald es mal etwas schwerer wird, wenn es gar kein QS gibt kann einem das nicht passieren.



Sorry, aber aus meiner Sicht ist das völliger Schwachsinn was du da schreibst.
Bei guten Spielen passiert es mir regelmässig, dass ich vergesse zu speichern, egal ob es nun Quicksave gibt oder nicht, wenn du dauernd daran denkst das du ja um der nächsten Ecke speichern musst ist entweder das Spiel schlecht oder ich weiss auch nicht...

Ich kann MiMo da nur zustimmen, momentan Spiele ohne QS rauszubringen ist einfach unnötig und ich sehe keinen Grund dies zu tun. Außerdem ist die ganze Diskussion sowieso fürn Arsch, da der nächste Patch Quicksave enthalten wird, egal wie sehr du dich auf den Kopf stellst....


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

Iceman am 24.03.2004 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben: Bei guten Spielen vergesse ich das auch öfters, und dann muß ich umso längere Passagen wiederholen. Was ist daran dann so toll? Die Alternative ist periodisch zu speichern, damit das nicht passiert. Dazu muß ich aber ans Speichern denken und das stört beim SPielen. Was ist daran schwachsinnig????

Und ein Spiel ohne QS rauszubringen ist eine Designentscheidung die imho Sinn macht und es ist nicht unnötig. Wenn ihr mal ein Spiel mit guten Speicherpunkten ausprobieren würdet anstatt es gleich zu verteufeln würdet ihr das vielleicht auch erkennen und könntet dann in Zukunft vielleicht sogar verhasste Konsolenspiele spielen. Dann würdet ihr erkennen daß ein QS nicht alles ist und es auch auf Konsolen richtig gute Spiele gibt die sogar oft ohne QS auskommen. Zur Therapie empfehle ich mehrmals täglich ein paar Stunden Halo oder FarCry. 

(Ich weiß nicht ob ihr im speziellen jetzt Konsolenhasser seit, oben kam mal das Argument Sps wären ein Relikt aus dem Konsolenlager.)


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (24. März 2004)

Kajetan am 24.03.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiele das Spiel nicht wenn es kein QS hat, was ist DARAN so schwer???

Ein Spiel ohne QS zu schaffen ist eine Herausforderung, ein Spiel mit QS zu schaffen im Zweifelsfall nur viel Arbeit. Vielleicht finde ich es auch gut wenn nicht jeder Lamer den Abspann zu Gesicht bekommt, wer weiß .

An sich stört mich das QS ja nicht WENN es gut verteilte Speicherpunkte gibt. So ein Spiel ist mir bislang aber noch nie untergekommen, immer nur entweder-oder, und da ziehe ich aus oben genannten Gründen eben gute SP dem QS vor.

Am beknacktesten finde ich übrigens eine limitierte Anzahl von Speicherungen, weil man ja nie genau weiß wie lange der Level noch ist und daher automatisch mit dem Speichern geizt. Außerdem denkt man ständig darüber nach und das stört den Spielgenuß. Dann lieber ein automatisches Speichern da die ENtwickler ja am besten wissen wo es nötig ist und wo nicht. 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt daß sich FC auch ohne QS wunderbar spielt und es keine nervigen Stellen gibt?


----------



## Kajetan (24. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lieber ein automatisches Speichern da die ENtwickler ja am besten wissen wo es nötig ist und wo nicht.


Woher nehmen die Entwickler die Frechheit mir vorzuschreiben, wann, wie und wo ich ein Spiel fortsetzen möchte? Und woher nehmen dann die Publisher die Frechheit, sich über schlechte Verkaufszahlen zu beschweren, wenn ihre Spiele den üblichen Interface-Gepflogenheiten nicht entsprechen und die Kunden deswegen fernbleiben?

Ein Beispiel:
Es war einmal die Firma UbiSoft, die mit XIII, Prince of Persia - Sands of Time und Beyond Good & Evil drei wirklich erstklassige und unterhaltsame Spiele veröffentlicht hat. Die Verkaufszahlen aller drei Spiele blieben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück, so dass man recht schnell den Neupreis von 45,- auf 29,-  korrigieren musste, damit überhaupt noch jemand zugreift. Was haben alle drei Spiele gemeinsam? Savepoints anstatt herkömmlicher Savegame-Standards! Ich habe mir keines dieser drei Spiele zugelegt, als ich von dieser Art des Speicherns erfahren habe, obwohl ich mich anfänglich doch sehr für diese Spiele interessiert hatte. Und FarCry werde ich ebenfalls nicht kaufen, da ich selber entscheiden möchte, wann und wo ich im Spiel speichern möchte.

Ich verzichte also auf den Kauf von FarCry, weil mir dies leichter fällt, als Dir das Nicht-Betätigen einer Quicksave-Taste. Und Du beschwerst Dich darüber, dass wir DIR das Spiel madig machen wollen? Aber bleib ruhig in Deinem Elfenbeinturm und gib weiterhin allen anderen die Schuld, wenn Du ein Spiel zu schnell fertig hast oder es Dir zu leicht erscheint oder Du Dich in Deinem Spielfluss gestört fühlst. Fang bloss nicht an, auch nur einen Hauch Eigenverantwortung bei Dir selber zu suchen. Lass es und bleib so glücklich, wie ein Schaf nur sein kann.


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2004)

> Wenn ihr mal ein Spiel mit guten Speicherpunkten ausprobieren würdet



Das ausprobieren kostet mich 44,- - danke, aber nein danke. Da bleibe ich dann bei UT und vor allem dem graphisch und spielerisch überlegenen _Chrome_.


----------



## Sternzeit (24. März 2004)

Warum *ich* eine QS-Funktion bei Games präferiere??? Na ganz einfach, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Postern hier gehe ich nicht mehr in zur Schule, die Uni hab' ich auch schon viele Jahre hinter mir, auf mich wartet von Mo-Fr ein 10-Stunden-Job und wenn ich dann nach Hause komme, erwartet meine 3jährige Tocher zu Recht, dass sich ihr Papa vor dem Schlafengehen noch ein wenig mir ihr beschäftigt. Will sagen: die Zeiten, in denen ich mich stunden-tage-wochenlang mit Zocken am PC beschäftigen konnte und halt mal ne Vorlesung geschwänzt haben, weil ich mich bis in die späte Nacht wieder mal nicht von ELITE, SPACE QUEST, LARRY LAFFER etc. losreissen konnte (jaja, lang ist's her...), sind bei mir schon seit Ewigkeiten vorbei (ich gehöre also zur "Heinrich-Lenhardt-Generation"  dessen Fan ich übrigens schon seit seinen HappyComputer-Zeiten bin - doch das sei nur am Rande erwähnt, 's ist ja auch schon ziemlich lange her... ). Dennoch spiele ich auch heute noch gern (genau wie Heinrich L.!!!) und im Rahmen des mir Möglichen ausgiebig PC-Games. Was ich aber nicht brauche, sind Spiele, in denen ich x-mal die gleiche Stelle zocken muss, weil es keine QS-Funktion gibt und sich das Spiel deshalb für *meine* Massstäbe unnötig in die Länge zieht. Wenn man wie ich nur 1-2 mal die Woche (wenn überhaupt) ein paar Stündchen Zeit zum Zocken hat, will man vorankommen, sonst verliert das Ganze schnell seinen Reiz. Deshalb: her mit dem QS, sonst kann mir FC gestohlen bleiben. Und obwohl meine Zeit nicht mehr so üppig vorhanden ist, ist meine Kaufkraft heute um ein Vielfaches höher als zu seligen Studentenzeiten. Ich könnte mir also 20 Games im Monat kaufen und vierteljählich einen neuen PC, wenn ich nur wollte. Sicher gehöre ich deshalb zu einer Zielgruppe, an der die PC-Spieleindustrie durchaus interessiert sein sollte; und wenn sie bei der QS-Funktion auch an Spieler wie micht gedacht haben sollte, hat sie alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## Azirophos (24. März 2004)

BITTE!!! Liebe Entwickler!!!

Laßt den Spieler einfach am Spielanfang verbindlich aussuchen ob er ein Spiel mit Savepoints oder Quicksave durchspielen will., damit solche sinnlosen, b*********** Diskussionen endlich ein Ende finden. Ich kann des Thema echt nicht mehr hören. Meinetwegen mit ein zwei Goodies für die, die es "im 'Sinne der Entwickler" durschpielen. Aber macht es bitte. 

*Geistige Notiz an mich selber, einige Enwickler anzuschreiben*

@Sternzeit: Du sprichts mir aus der Seele. Ich kenn deine Situation.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. März 2004)

Lieber Rick, deine Infantilität wird nur noch von deinem Egoismus und deiner mangelnden Selbsbeherrschung übertroffen  .



			
				Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele das Spiel nicht wenn es kein QS hat, was ist DARAN so schwer???


Tolles Argument für das Qicksave-Konzept! Funktioniert auch andersherum... 



> Ein Spiel ohne QS zu schaffen ist eine Herausforderung, ein Spiel mit QS zu schaffen im Zweifelsfall nur viel Arbeit. Vielleicht finde ich es auch gut wenn nicht jeder Lamer den Abspann zu Gesicht bekommt, wer weiß.


Egoismus!
Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Spielen keine Wettbewerb ist, sondern eine Spass machende Freizeitbeschäftigung sein soll?
Wenn DU der Oberspieleguru bist, der nie speichern muss oder will, dann ist das fein. Es gibt aber auch (viele) Leute, die einfach während dem Spiel manuell speichern WOLLEN: Sei es, weil ihnen das Spiel "zu herausfordernd" ist (Euphemismus für "zu schwer" ), oder weil das Spiel nicht besonders stabil läuft und gerne auf dem Weg zwischen zwei Speicherpunkten abstürzt.



> An sich stört mich das QS ja nicht WENN es gut verteilte Speicherpunkte gibt.


Ja, das wäre der optimale Fall: Speicherpunkte UND Quicksave. Jeder nutzt das, was für ihn persönlich am besten ist.

Da man aber bei vorhandensein der Quicksave-Funktion immer selber entscheiden kann, wann gespeichert wird, kann man für sich selber einen "Savepoint" setzen und dann zB 15 Minuten am Stück spielen, ohne zu speichern.
Wenn du das nicht schaffst: Mangelnde Selbstbeherrschung!



> 1. Am beknacktesten finde ich übrigens eine limitierte Anzahl von Speicherungen, weil man ja nie genau weiß wie lange der Level noch ist und daher automatisch mit dem Speichern geizt. Außerdem denkt man ständig darüber nach und das stört den Spielgenuß. Dann lieber ein automatisches Speichern da die ENtwickler ja am besten wissen wo es nötig ist und wo nicht.]
> 
> 2. Die Alternative ist periodisch zu speichern, damit das nicht passiert. Dazu muß ich aber ans Speichern denken und das stört beim SPielen.


Das sind alles KEINE Argumente FÜR Speicherpunkte

Dass man ständig ans (manuelle) Speichern denken muss, ist wiedermal übelst sinnfrei, da man dieses "Argument" auch wieder GEGEN Savepoints verwenden kann:
Bei Spielen MIT Speicherpunkten denke ich(!) ständig darüber nach, wo der nächste Speicherpunkt ist, damit ich meinen Spielfortschritt sichern kann oder endlich nach 20min Suche das Spiel beenden kann. 



> Wenn ihr mal ein Spiel mit guten Speicherpunkten ausprobieren würdet anstatt es gleich zu verteufeln würdet ihr das vielleicht auch erkennen und könntet dann in Zukunft vielleicht sogar verhasste Konsolenspiele spielen. Dann würdet ihr erkennen daß ein QS nicht alles ist und es auch auf Konsolen richtig gute Spiele gibt die sogar oft ohne QS auskommen.


Na, nicht persönlich werden.
Ich habe selber einen Gamecube und habe gute Spiele mit Savepoints, wie zB Metroid Prime, gespielt. Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Savepoint-Konzept dennoch ein Übel ist, das man leider erdulden muss.



> Hatte ich schon erwähnt daß sich FC auch ohne QS wunderbar spielt und es keine nervigen Stellen gibt?


Das ist nur dein subjektiver Eindruck, der nicht allgemeingültig ist und dem nicht jeder zustimmen wird.

Das mit dem Anwenden von Argumenten, die die eigene Meinung auch wirklich untermauern, üben wir aber nochmal, ja?


----------



## DaT_Firewalker (24. März 2004)

In diesem Forum kann anscheinend keiner lesen! Oder habt ihr den post von zen0 auf Seite 4(?) einfach übersehen?.

Man kann über Konsole einen Spielstand sichern, diesen benennen und über Konsole einen benannten Spielstand laden. Diese Funktionen kann man sich auf Tasten legen und schon hat man sein quicksave/-load. Wie es auch schon mehrere mods in der FarCry-Demo eingeführt haben. Btw. ist FarCry äusserst mod-freundlich angelegt. (Bitte hört auf damit die Entwickler als zu blöd darzustellen, es gibt die save-Funktion!)

Ich kann Iceman bei der Kritik am Speichersystem der Demo mit einem anderen Argument beipflichten: äusserst dumm ist es, dass savepoints nicht nach der erspielten Reihenfolge bennannt und im Load-menu angezeigt werden, sondern nach einem im Editor festgelegten Schema. Gerade wenn das Spiel wie vom Designer of genug betont non-linear sein will. In einem linearen Spiel wie Half-Life (das übrigens mit den Doppel-Quicksaves angefangen hat) stört das dagegen kaum. Ein weiteres Negativum ist, dass man einen Speicherpunkt mehrmals benutzen kann und dabei der alte Speicherstand überschrieben wird. Sehr schlecht, wenn man mal kurz Dampf ablassen wollte und die ganze Munition wild verschossen hat und dann aus Versehen nochmal über den letzten Speicherpunkt gelaufen ist.

Nun mal Kritik gegenüber Forenusern:
Rick: "Tja, dann guckt ihr bei FC halt in die Röhre." ISt ja ne wahnsinnig tolle Einstellung! "Lasst uns den deutschen Spieleentwicklern helfen, aber bitte das Spiel so programmieren, dass es mir gefällt!". Nur dass, wenn man die Zahlen im thread auf die mögliche Käuferzahl hochrechnet (auch wenn statistische Sicherheit noch nicht erreicht ist (ca 80 Leute wären dazu nötig)), 40 - 50% unzufrieden mit dem Produkt wären, was sich nicht besonders gut auf Publisher und Entwickler auswirkt. Ich muss schon sagen: Tolle Einstellung  !. Wenn du nicht die ganze Zeit daran denken willst, dass du mit einem Tastendruck speichern könntest, dann leg dir die quicksave-Funktion doch auf keine Taste, dann musst du doch immerhin schon ins Menü. Aber ich muss schon sagen, du bist ein ganz schönes Weichei, wenn du dich nicht beherschen kannst (btw.: mir hat  AvP erst mit Speicherfunktion Spaß gemacht, unabhängig davon wie viel Zeit ich hatte).

Nali_WarCow: Was du da über quicksaves von früher sagst ist ja der größte Mist. Ich konnte schon verdammt lange in Adventures speichern. AN anderen genres gab es fast nur Spiele, die man auf Highscore gespielt hat - save irgendwie unsinnig. In Flugsimulatoren, kann man die Ereignislose Zeit vorspulen. Nachdem die ersten shooter kamen, hatten sie sehr schnell Speicherfunktionen (spätestens Beben1, ich denke aber schon D**m).

Also merken: man kann in FC jetzt schon jederzeit speichern.


----------



## aph (24. März 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.03.2004 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ernsthaft: und zum Mitschreiben:
> Es liegt an DIR, ob du QS nutzt oder nicht, wenn es vorhanden ist!
> Wenn aber kein QS vorhanden ist, dann gucken diejenigen, die QS mögen in die Röhre, weil sie QS nicht nutzen KÖNNEN!



Als Entwickler kann ich zu diesem Punkt einiges beitragen.
Es ist keineswegs egal, ob ein Spiel für QS entwickelt wird oder nicht. Der gesamte Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber auch das Verhalten der Gegner wird darauf ausgerichtet, ob der Entwickler mit einem quicksavenden oder einem herausgeforderten Spieler rechnet. Das sind grundverschiedene Designmodelle, wie ja auch in der Begründung der Far-Cry-Macher deutlich wird. Die KI bräuchte bei einem QS-System überhaupt nicht so ausgefeilt sein.

Speichersystem, Schwierigkeitsgrad und Leveldesign/Gegnerverhalten bilden eine untrennbare Einheit. Wenn man die Designentscheidung erst mal getroffen hat, entwickelt man auch entsprechend. Stülpt man einem Speicherpunktsystem nachträglich ein QS über, kann darunter der Spielspaß nur leiden, die meisten werden das Spiel als langweilig empfinden. Umgekehrt ist es noch schlimmer: Ist ein Spiel auf Quicksave ausgelegt, aber der Entwickler schafft es dann nicht, dieses zu implementieren und man kann nur am Ende einer Mission speichern (da gibts üble Beispiele), so wird das Spiel fast unspielbar. Oder die Gegner werden zur Dekoration runtergetuned, was ebenfalls langweilig ist.

Die These "Speicher halt nicht wenn du nicht willst" greift zu kurz und betrachtet nicht das Ganze. Mal abgesehen davon  halte ich das für ein psychologische Unmöglichkeit, daber das nur nebenbei.

Wer übrigens wegen so etwas Spiele wie Prince of Persia nicht spielen mag, tut sich damit keinen Gefallen. Das Spiel hat nicht nur gut gewählte Abstände zwischen den Speicherpunkten (die beliebig oft verwendet werden können), sondern mit der Rewind-Funktion auch noch eine sehr innovative Methode, kleinere Fehler sehr schnell auszubügeln. Und es macht verdammt Spaß.

Aber einige scheinen ja so fanatisch zu sein, Spiele ohne Quicksave rundheraus abzulehnen und bringen sich damit um etliches Spielvergnügen. Dabei geht es doch überhaupt nicht um Bevormundung des Spielers, sondern um ein gelungenes Gesamtdesign. Die Entwickler haben sich dabei durchaus etwas gedacht, und ihr solltet dem eine Chance geben.

Gruß aph
Yager Development

PS: Ich möchte davon ausdrücklich solche Spiele ausschließen, die Speicherpunkte nur aus Bequemlichkeit einbauen. Das merkt man dann aber an viel zu langer Spielzeit zwischen diesen. (Mehr als 2-3 Minuten sollten es nie sein).


----------



## kingston (24. März 2004)

Wenn mal einer von euch MoH Frontline auf PS2 gespielt hat weiss er wie frustriernd es sein kann etwas ständig zu wiederholen. Der Unterschied bei diesem Spiel aber war das man den gesammten Level von vorne Spielen musste auch wenn du kurz vorm Ende abgenippelt bist.  Aber die Freude den Level geschafft zu haben war dannach umso grösser.

Aber ich habe mich selber dabei ertappt wie ich teilweise bei Max Payne 2 öfters die Quicksave funktion nützte. Und der Spielspass geht merklich zurück wenn man nach jeder Gegnerschaar auf F5 hämmert.

Deshalb meine ich ist die Savepointvariante eine erfrischende Abwechslung.


----------



## DrHasenbein (25. März 2004)

Hammond am 24.03.2004 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja... Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Bei Spielen mit Quicksave speicher ich immer wie ein bekloppter, ist vielleicht ganz gut wenn Far Cry mal keins hat.



sprichst mir da aus der Seele. Kenne das nur zu gut. Und wisst ihr was: seit Far Cry weiss ich nun warum mir die ganzen anderen Games der letzten Zeit superschnell auf die Nüsse gingen. Es fehlt die Herausforderung. Das Gefühl einen Abschnitt nach dem 20. Anlauf doch geschafft zu haben ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu ersetzen. Durch eine Quicksave-Funktion schon gar nicht. Im Gegenteil: durch dieses ständige QUICKSAVE-GEKLOPPE wird man deffinitiv zu einer völlig stupiden (weil geradlinigen) Vorgehensweise geführt. Ob man das will oder nicht. Wieso nach Alternativen Lösungswegen suchen wenns auf die einfache Weise und nach dem dritten Laden der neuesten Qiucksave-Datei auch funktioniert. Ohne QS überlegt man endlich mal wieder wie es denn auch anders gehen würde. Man wird quasi gezwungen sich Alternativen zu überlegen. Was wiederum bedeutet dass endlich mal wieder bisschen Kreativität ins Zockerleben einkehrt. Ich meine, es ist ganz sicher wunderschön einen frustfreien Zockabend zu verbringen indem man nach jedem Gegner die QS-Taste drückt....aber so auf Dauer hat zumindest MICH diese Art zu spielen eher nur gelangweilt. 

Daumen hoch für die Entscheidung von Crytec...Daumen runter wegen der Aussicht auf den Patch


----------



## DrHasenbein (25. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch, das macht mir das Spielen madig.
> 
> .....Ich bin mal echt gespannt ob im Test von der PCG die fehlenden QS erwähnt und mit Punkteabzug bestraft werden oder nicht.



und ob sie das werden, und ob.    da würd ich meinen Arsch drauf verwetten. Ist leider so dass auch die Damen und Herren der PCGames für FarCry, aufgrund der fehlenden Quicksave-Option, wohl einiges an Test-Zeit mehr einplanen müssen als bei anderen Titeln. Ob das bei deren Termindruck so gut ankommt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber warten wirs ab. 

Eigentlich gibts, wie du ja schon so schön sagst, am Speichersystem von Far Cry ohnehin wirklich NICHTS  zu meckern. Da spielt man fast nie länger als 5 Minuten bis man den nächsten Speicherpunkt durchläuft. Wem das noch zu wenig ist, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. In dem Fall lass' ich dann aber auch die "wir haben doch keine Zeit"-Ausrede nicht mehr gelten.


----------



## DrHasenbein (25. März 2004)

Kajetan am 24.03.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Rick_Tamarov am 24.03.2004 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung wenn ich mich in euren kleinen privaten Streit einmische...aaaaaaaaaaabeeeeer:

Ist es nicht schwieriger etwas vorhandenes zu ignorieren als etwas NICHT vorhandenes? Also, warum ignorierst du nicht einfach den fehlenden QS und machst es dir einfach? Verstehst du das?    WIe hier schon ein anderer sehr treffend geschrieben hat: es ist psychologisch eigentlich UNMÖGLICH eine vorhandene QS-FUnktion in einem Spiel zu ignorieren. Das kannst du aber nicht wissen weil du diese FUnktion ja sowieso immer nutzt. Versuche doch mal aus lauter Spass (oder Forschungsdrang) dein Lieblingsspiel OHNE QS-Funktion zu zocken. Vorausgesetzt es hat eine solche Option wirst du schnell merken dass es dir spätestens mit dem ersten schweren Gegner unheimlich schwer fallen wird dem Drang zu widerstehen diese verlockende Taste zu drücken. 

Was ich damit sagen will: so einfach wie ihr QS-Pros hier eure Stellung vertretet ist es leider nicht. Eine vorhanden QS-Option in einem Spiel wird IMMER auch von JEDEM genutzt werden. Ob derjenige das will oder nicht. Meist passiert das sowieso unterbewusst. Darum ist es auch nicht besonders fair von dir/euch diesen Punkt einfach aus deiner/eurer Sicht der Dinge abzuhandeln. "QS muss rein weil ihn ja nicht jeder nutzen muss", ist ne reichlich unüberlegte Aussage.

Ein kleiner Tipp: niemand zwingt dich das Spiel zu kaufen. Genauso wenig wie dich jemand zwingt beim zocken die kompletten F-Tasten zu deaktivieren. 

Und, ach ja, ihr bekommt doch nun auch schon was ihr wollt.   

Also worum gehts denn eigentlich hier noch? Kommt wieder runter und besinnt euch aufs wesentliche. 

Friede sei mit euch


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. März 2004)

Kajetan am 24.03.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es war einmal die Firma UbiSoft, die mit XIII, Prince of Persia - Sands of Time und Beyond Good & Evil drei wirklich erstklassige und unterhaltsame Spiele veröffentlicht hat. Die Verkaufszahlen aller drei Spiele blieben weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück, so dass man recht schnell den Neupreis von 45,- auf 29,-  korrigieren musste, damit überhaupt noch jemand zugreift. Was haben alle drei Spiele gemeinsam? Savepoints anstatt herkömmlicher Savegame-Standards! Ich habe mir keines dieser drei Spiele zugelegt, als ich von dieser Art des Speicherns erfahren habe, obwohl ich mich anfänglich doch sehr für diese Spiele interessiert hatte. Und FarCry werde ich ebenfalls nicht kaufen, da ich selber entscheiden möchte, wann und wo ich im Spiel speichern möchte.



Will dir ja wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist Schwachsinn was du schreibst. Die Games haben sich sicherlich nicht so schlecht verkauft wegen der Speicherfunktion. Sondern sicherlich auch wegen des Preises, der fast durchgehend bei 49 lag und eben weil die Games nicht Mainstream sind.
Insbesondere Prince zeigt da nun wirklich, wie es nicht besser gehen kann. Die Checkpoints zum speichern pflastern das Spiel ja schon fast zu. Etwa alle 10 Minuten gibt es einen festen Speicherpunkt und dazwischen jeweils etliche automatische Checkpoints und außerdem die Möglichkeit OHNE neu zu laden die letzen 30 Sekunden Spielzeit zurückspulen zu können. Wie man hier noch nach Quicksave schreiben kann ist mir wirklich unverständlich.


----------



## opppo (25. März 2004)

beispiele für shooter ohne quicksave wären
SoF 1/2
IGI 1/2
Hitman 1/2
die R6 Reihe
AvP
Mafia
GTA3
Operation Flashpoint

alles prima spiele, die ANDERS wären mit quicksave!
diese spiele ziehen einen teil der spannung aus dem fehlenden quicksave
außerdem ist das Design dieser spiele anders!
man kalkuliert den schwierigkeitsgrad anders, setzt die anzahl und Orte der Gegner anders

natürlich darf man bei far cry einen quicksave verlangen (wie viele im forum hier), aber meckert dann bitte nicht, daß das spiel zu leicht ist.

Die Leute von Crytek wollten neben einen guten Grafik auch ein gutes spiel entwickeln, die haben sich schon was dabei gedacht.
1. bei ständigem quicksave kommt keine Gruselatmosphäre auf (vergleich AvP und AVP2)
war wäre Resident Evil ohne das Flüchten zum Savepoint?
2. ein spiel das direkt auf quicksavenutzung ausgelegt ist, wäre MoHAA, aber das ständige "Skriktauslösen: tür springt auf und ne ganze Feindliche Armee kommt rein gelaufen" ist vielleicht nicht das (arcade) spielgefühl was crytek vermitteln wollen
(hierbei ist AA noch halbwegs zu ertragen, die beiden mißratenen Addon sind aber vom spieldesign das faulste war ich gesehen hab

Die Quicksavegegner haben also bei Farcry ein für sie designtes spiel und können sich freuen
(wo war übrigens der aufschrei bei bei dem spielen in der liste oben??? Flashpoint hat sich glaub ich gut verkauft mit seinem einmal save pro mission)

Ich hoffe blos, daß die ständigquicksavenutzer (mach ich auch, hängt vom spiel ab) merken, daß man es halt in farcry nicht immer nutzen braucht und somit sich auch am spiel erfreuen
ich hoffe nicht, daß wenn der patch raus ist gleich überall steht, man dieses spiel ist ja bummi, da lauf ich durch wie durch warme butter (denkt euch mal flashpoint oder r6 mit quicksave)

ein gutes beispiel ist call of duty, es ist sehr abwechslungsreich und etwas kurz, nimmt man kein quicksave sondern die reichlichen savepunkte ist ein prima spiel (man merkt, daß die leute nach AA gegangen sind und sich nicht für die Addons verantwortlich zeichnen)
mit ständigen quicksave schaut man zu leicht (es ist nicht zu kurz sondern zu leicht) den abspann an


zum thema quicksave noch ein anderes beispiel
sacred ist vom spieltyp zu vergleichen mit diablo, aber nicht mit diablo2! denn das spielt man wegen der portale und dem save in dorf/festung ganz anders (im soloplayer, im multiplayer wirds ja bei sacred kein quicksave gaben)

toll ist da splinter cell:
das ist auf konsole zu schwer
auf pc mit quicksave ohne jede spannung 
hat aber bei beiden gute verkaufszahlen, und das ist auch gut so


natürlich alles IMHO


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. März 2004)

DrHasenbein am 25.03.2004 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> sprichst mir da aus der Seele. Kenne das nur zu gut. Und wisst ihr was: seit Far Cry weiss ich nun warum mir die ganzen anderen Games der letzten Zeit superschnell auf die Nüsse gingen. Es fehlt die Herausforderung. Das Gefühl einen Abschnitt nach dem 20. Anlauf doch geschafft zu haben ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu ersetzen. Durch eine Quicksave-Funktion schon gar nicht. Im Gegenteil: durch dieses ständige QUICKSAVE-GEKLOPPE wird man deffinitiv zu einer völlig stupiden (weil geradlinigen) Vorgehensweise geführt. Ob man das will oder nicht. Wieso nach Alternativen Lösungswegen suchen wenns auf die einfache Weise und nach dem dritten Laden der neuesten Qiucksave-Datei auch funktioniert. Ohne QS überlegt man endlich mal wieder wie es denn auch anders gehen würde. Man wird quasi gezwungen sich Alternativen zu überlegen. Was wiederum bedeutet dass endlich mal wieder bisschen Kreativität ins Zockerleben einkehrt. Ich meine, es ist ganz sicher wunderschön einen frustfreien Zockabend zu verbringen indem man nach jedem Gegner die QS-Taste drückt....aber so auf Dauer hat zumindest MICH diese Art zu spielen eher nur gelangweilt.
> 
> Daumen hoch für die Entscheidung von Crytec...Daumen runter wegen der Aussicht auf den Patch



Und Daumen hoch für deinen Text.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. März 2004)

opppo am 25.03.2004 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> beispiele für shooter ohne quicksave wären
> SoF 1/2
> IGI 1/2
> Hitman 1/2
> ...



GTA3 ist ein ganz anderer Fall, weil ein Tod eigentlich völlig egal ist. Man steht dann halt an einer anderen Stelle.
Mafia gehört zu den Spielen, die ich wegen fehlenden Quicksaves nicht durchgespielt habe - es war mir (als Gelegenheitszocker) in den späteren Missionen schlicht zu schwer.
Flashpoint hab ich kürzlich für 10? gesehen und trotzdem nicht mitgenommen, weil ich auch dieses nicht durchspielen würde und mich nur drüber Ärgern würde.



> natürlich darf man bei far cry einen quicksave verlangen (wie viele im forum hier), aber meckert dann bitte nicht, daß das spiel zu leicht ist.


Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass hier irgendjemand sagte, Spiele mit QS wären zu leicht (von den Pro-QS-Leuten). Das kam immer nur von den QS-Gegnern.



> (wo war übrigens der aufschrei bei bei dem spielen in der liste oben???


Der "Aufschrei" von FC kam auch nur zufällig durch diese Newsmeldung - sonst wär das wahrscheinlich nie so ins Gespräch gekommen. Ich denke auch, die Diskussion bezieht sich auf Shooter im allgemeinen hier.


Und noch was: Nachdem hier wiederholt gesagt wurde, die Speicherpunkte lägen nur ein paar Minuten auseinander, könnte ich damit wohl leben - allerdings nur, wenn es kurz nach dem SP gleich wieder was zu tun gibt - fünf Minuten durch die Pampa rennen, dann beim Gegnerhaufen sterben und wieder fünf Minuten rennen, da würde der Spass bei mir aufhören. Naja, ich würds ja schon gern spielen, aber die Demo hat bei mir nur Grafikfehler fabriziert und dazu noch derbst geruckelt


----------



## Doctor-Kimbel (25. März 2004)

SYSTEM am 24.03.2004 08:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


    
Das ist die Herausforderung schlecht hin, denn so muss Mann sich anstrengen um zum Ziel zu gelangen. Geile Sache Das. Denn langweilig abspeichern kann jeder. Meine Gratulation- was ich nicht verstehen kann woher kommen die 90 % Langweiler die so Voten.


----------



## opppo (25. März 2004)

aph am 24.03.2004 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Entwickler kann ich zu diesem Punkt einiges beitragen.
> Es ist keineswegs egal, ob ein Spiel für QS entwickelt wird oder nicht. Der gesamte Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber auch das Verhalten der Gegner wird darauf ausgerichtet, ob der Entwickler mit einem quicksavenden oder einem herausgeforderten Spieler rechnet. Das sind grundverschiedene Designmodelle, wie ja auch in der Begründung der Far-Cry-Macher deutlich wird. *Die KI bräuchte bei einem QS-System überhaupt nicht so ausgefeilt sein*.
> 
> Speichersystem, Schwierigkeitsgrad und Leveldesign/Gegnerverhalten bilden eine untrennbare Einheit. Wenn man die Designentscheidung erst mal getroffen hat, entwickelt man auch entsprechend. Stülpt man einem Speicherpunktsystem nachträglich ein QS über, kann darunter der Spielspaß nur leiden, die meisten werden das Spiel als langweilig empfinden. Umgekehrt ist es noch schlimmer: Ist ein Spiel auf Quicksave ausgelegt, aber der Entwickler schafft es dann nicht, dieses zu implementieren und man kann nur am Ende einer Mission speichern (da gibts üble Beispiele), so wird das Spiel fast unspielbar. Oder die Gegner werden zur Dekoration runtergetuned, was ebenfalls langweilig ist.
> ...




hallo aph

bin völlig deiner meinung, aber bei einem satz muß ich nachfragen

"Die KI bräuchte bei einem QS-System überhaupt nicht so ausgefeilt sein."

vom logischen her sollte man ja vermuten, daß die ki bei quicksave besser sein müßte,
da man durch das ständige wiederholen sonst zu schnell deren schwäche aufdeckt

und nehmen wir spiele wie igi oder r6, wo es keinen savepunkt gibt.
Dort besteht für mich das spiel im herausfinden des Verhaltens der gegner und des sich darauf bei nächsten versuch einstellen.
die letzte igi mission hab ich 6mal gespielt (a 30min ), wenn da noch die ki ausgefeilter wäre, die immer woanders stehen würden, na da hät ich schon in die tischplatte gebissen...

im allgemeinen find ich diese spiele gar nicht so schlecht, man ärgert sich prima, wenn man beim 4ten mal wieder einen übersieht
und dann zum schluß den level in und auswendig kennt und es dann reibungslos geht

Aber da liegt ja der Hund begraben, manche nehmen ein spiel um sich die zeit zu vertreiben, zum abschalten, und andere wollen spiele "fressen" ("je das hab ich durch und das und das, und das schon ein tag nach der veröffentlichung, man bin ich ein hengst")


----------



## Vordack (25. März 2004)

So, Hallo allerseits,

ein paar Dinge zum Klarstellen

1. Meine Aussagen haben sich NUR auf Far Cry bezogen, nicht auf QS allgemain.

2. Ich bin kein Gegner von Quicksave, im Gegenteil, nur bei Far Cry finde ich das Spiel Gefühl ohne Quicksave besser. Bei vielen Spielen bin ich äußerst dankbar wenn es eine QS Funktion gibt. 

3. Mehr Flexibilität, Pro-Quicksaver! Wenn ein Spiel Quicksave hat, entflammt nie (glaub ich zumindest) so eine Diskussion die Quicksave verdammt. Nur immer umgekehrt.

4. Siehe Punkt 1. Bei Far Cry sind die SP sehr großzügig verteilt, so daß selbst solche UT-Luschen wie ich   es von Punkt zu Punkt schaffen, (fast) immer mit 75% Health.

5. Viele Punkte in diesem Thread sind a)murks b)können für beide Seiten angewandt werden, je nach dem wie man sie auslegt.

6. Peace everybody, außer diesem Typ der mich Weichei geschimpft hat, das darf nur ich


----------



## opppo (25. März 2004)

> Flashpoint hab ich kürzlich für 10 gesehen und trotzdem nicht mitgenommen, weil ich auch dieses nicht durchspielen würde und mich nur drüber Ärgern würde.


kauf flashpoint, aber die version für 15, mit den beiden addons drin, du hast einen save pro mission, kannst den aber in der mission (alt-tab und dann in den ordner gehen) eigenhändig löschen wenn du willst, also so oft speichern wie du willst, aber halt nicht aller 3 sec! das würde auch das spiel zerstören



> > natürlich darf man bei far cry einen quicksave verlangen (wie viele im forum hier), aber meckert dann bitte nicht, daß das spiel zu leicht ist.
> 
> 
> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass hier irgendjemand sagte, Spiele mit QS wären zu leicht (von den Pro-QS-Leuten). Das kam immer nur von den QS-Gegnern.


spiele die nachträglich ein qs bekommen sind zu leicht, weil dafür nicht ausgelegt und darum würde von den QS`lern ,die immer quickseven es als zu leicht befunden werden

ich spiele viele spiele mit und ohne quicksave, es ist immer nur eine sache des spieldesigns, und bei farcry hab ich halt angst, daß dieses prima spiel durch den qs verrissen wird


daikatana ging nach dem quicksavepatch noch einigermaßen
AvP wurde durch den speicherpatch (begrenztes speichern) besser
Vampire/maskerade wurde durch den speicherpatch erst spielbar

mir geht es hier nur um das problem farcry nicht um qs im allgemeinen


----------



## SHF (25. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 24.03.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 24.03.2004 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir liegen alle Savepoints ungefähr 5min auseinander.Da kann man wohl nicht Meckern.Wenn das nur alle halbe Std. wär fänd ich das auch nicht so doll.Aber so wie es ist ist es meiner Meinung nach Sehr Gut.
Wie schon gesagt trägt es ungemein zur Spannung bei.
Da kann ich persönlich gut mit leben.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. März 2004)

Vordack am 25.03.2004 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Mehr Flexibilität, Pro-Quicksaver! Wenn ein Spiel Quicksave hat, entflammt nie (glaub ich zumindest) so eine Diskussion die Quicksave verdammt. Nur immer umgekehrt.



Hm, dies hier ist die erste grössere Diskussion bzgl. QS, die ich hier bemerke. Sowohl von Pro- als auch von kontra-QS Leuten.


----------



## Vordack (25. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 25.03.2004 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 25.03.2004 09:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir war so als obs diese Diskussion schon öfter gab (vielleicht nicht in diesem ausmass), aber bitte fragt mich nciht nach Beweisen.

Ich bin übrigens kein Kontra-Quicksaver, nur bei Far Cry finde ich QS unangebracht, dass muß ich immer wieder betonen.

Bei Indy hat mich die fehlende QS Funktion so genervt dass ich vor der überquerung der großen Hänge-Brücke in Level 1 aufgehört habe zu spielen.


----------



## Elzy (25. März 2004)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit Quicksave einzubinden:

Die Datei DevMode.lua in einem Texteditor öffnen und folgende Zeilen am Ende einfügen: 

InputindCommandToKey("#Gameave('quicksaved_game');","f9",1); InputindCommandToKey("#Game:Load('quicksaved_game');","f10",1); 

Danach liegen auf den Tasten F9 und F10 die Quicksave-Funktionen.


----------



## Vordack (25. März 2004)

Elzy am 25.03.2004 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine Möglichkeit Quicksave einzubinden:
> 
> Die Datei DevMode.lua in einem Texteditor öffnen und folgende Zeilen am Ende einfügen:
> 
> ...



wie erstelle ich diese komischen SMilies in einem Texteditor?     

edit: häh, das verstehe ich nicht, ich sehe Input  Input  , aber wenn ich auf antworten klicken dann steht da:



> Input: BindCommandToKey (" # Game: Save ( ' quicksaved_ game'); ", "f 9",1);
> Input: BindCommandToKey ("#Game:Load('quicksaved_game');","f10",1);



ohne Leerzeichen, versteht sich


----------



## Elzy (25. März 2004)

Vordack am 25.03.2004 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Elzy am 25.03.2004 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... ich habs von Žner anderen Gameseite... Ich hätte es vorher vielleicht testen sollen, denn es klappt wohl scheinbar doch nicht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. März 2004)

DJ_of_Borg am 25.03.2004 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA3 ist ein ganz anderer Fall, weil ein Tod eigentlich völlig egal ist. Man steht dann halt an einer anderen Stelle.
> Mafia gehört zu den Spielen, die ich wegen fehlenden Quicksaves nicht durchgespielt habe - es war mir (als Gelegenheitszocker) in den späteren Missionen schlicht zu schwer.


Das sehe ich ganz anders.
Zu GTA 3: Wenn man stirbt startet man am Krankenhaus, etc. Aber bis man mit der eigentlichen Mission weitermachen bzw. diese erneut starten kann gilt es sich wieder ein Fahrzeug zu beschaffen, Waffen, etc. Da verbringt man mit "Vorbereitungen" mehr, als für die eigentliche Mission.
Hier wäre zwar kein Quicksave nötig, aber in Sachen Frust bei einigen Missionen wäre es doch schön, zumindest einfach die Mission optional erneut beginnen zu können, so wie man sie angefangen hat (also von der Stelle, wo man zum Auftraggeber gegangen ist.)
Mafia dagegen hatte Checkpoints in den Missionen. Hier wird gar nicht erst so viel Zeit nach einem Fehlschlag verbummelt, bis man sich wieder um die Mission kümmern kann. Hier wurden die Missionen in ordentliche Häppchen zerlegt, die allesamt (bis auf ein oder zwei Ausnahmen) gut zu schaffen sind. Scheitert man, dann wird man nur ein kurzes Stück zurückgeworfen und muß die Mission nicht einmal neu beginnen.


----------



## Guilty99 (25. März 2004)

also ich hab das spiel seit gestern und finde das die speicherpunkte so gut gewählt sind das man gar kein quicksave brauch..meiner meinung nach is das spiel so spannender und hat viel mehr "nervenkitzel", da würd n quicksave das nur kaputt machen..wär das gleiche wie mit cheats!


----------



## Vordack (25. März 2004)

Elzy am 25.03.2004 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 25.03.2004 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit obigs funktioniert, muss Far Cry  mit der Ergänzung -devmode gestartet werden. 

Quelle: Konkurenz


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. März 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 25.03.2004 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich ganz anders.
> Zu GTA 3: Wenn man stirbt startet man am Krankenhaus, etc. Aber bis man mit der eigentlichen Mission weitermachen bzw. diese erneut starten kann gilt es sich wieder ein Fahrzeug zu beschaffen, Waffen, etc. Da verbringt man mit "Vorbereitungen" mehr, als für die eigentliche Mission.
> Hier wäre zwar kein Quicksave nötig, aber in Sachen Frust bei einigen Missionen wäre es doch schön, zumindest einfach die Mission optional erneut beginnen zu können, so wie man sie angefangen hat (also von der Stelle, wo man zum Auftraggeber gegangen ist.)


Ok, dem kann ich zustimmen. Ist mir halt net gross aufgefallen, weil ich bei GTA sowieso die meiste Zeit mit "Vorbereitungen" (sprich: sinnloses durch-die-gegend-fahren *g*) zugebracht hab.



> Mafia dagegen hatte Checkpoints in den Missionen. Hier wird gar nicht erst so viel Zeit nach einem Fehlschlag verbummelt, bis man sich wieder um die Mission kümmern kann. Hier wurden die Missionen in ordentliche Häppchen zerlegt, die allesamt (bis auf ein oder zwei Ausnahmen) gut zu schaffen sind. Scheitert man, dann wird man nur ein kurzes Stück zurückgeworfen und muß die Mission nicht einmal neu beginnen.



Is schon länger her, mein Gedächtnis lässt wohl nach  . Dann wars aber so, dass ich (ich gebe zu, das nie wirklich beherrscht zu haben) meist halb- bis dreivierteltot in sonen Checkpoint reingerasselt bin und entsprechend dann im Folgeabschnitt nichts mehr zu lachen hatte. Wie auch immer, mir war das Teil echt zu schwer. Da war mir GTA lieber.


Aber ich hatte ja schon gesagt, dass ich mich mit dem hier beschriebenen FC-System anfreunden könnte. Trotzdem sollte QS drin sein, meinetwegen dann vielleicht nur im leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad oder so.


----------



## Vordack (25. März 2004)

Testing


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2004)

_--- non standard key bindings ---
-- Please NEWER use F9,F10 keys (reserved for debug purposes) (Vlad)_

abgesehen vom schreibfehler soll mir das wohl sagen, dass ich die von dor vorgeschlagenen tasten lieber nciht belegen soll. also hab ich sie mal auf F5/F6 gelegt.
die zeilen für den manuellen save waren ja schon drin, nur deaktiviert :-o


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (26. März 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.03.2004 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Rick, deine Infantilität wird nur noch von deinem Egoismus und deiner mangelnden Selbsbeherrschung übertroffen  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie soll das mit dem periodischen Speichern denn funktionieren? Soll ich mir einen Wecker stellen damit ich es nicht vergesse? Deine Argumente mit denen Du meine wiederlegen willst sind genauso gut oder schlecht wie meine. 
Und was ist egoistisch daran zu sagen mir gefällt das Spiel wie es ist und wenn es Dir so nicht gefällt dann kauf es nicht? Die entgeht dann ein genialer Shooter.

Warum es keine Charakterschwäche ist warum ich für SPs bin habe ich schon zur genüge erläutert, ein Argument kommt noch dazu: QS nimmt die Spannung aus dem Spiel. In Level 7 oder 8 wird das Spiel unheimlich spannend und auch etwas gruselig, da hätte ich stellenweise mit einem QS schon öfter gespeichert, daß es keinen gibt hat die Spannung enorm erhöht... und wieder war es nicht nervig sondern nur einfach deutlich spannender. Und in so einem Moment denke ich nicht darüber nach wann der nächste SP kommt sondern ein sicheres Plätzchen zu finden. (An dem die Entwickler dann klugerweise auch gleich einen SP plaziert haben. So macht das Sinn und das Spiel auch Spaß.)


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (26. März 2004)

aph am 24.03.2004 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 24.03.2004 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Argumente, ganz meine Meinung. Obwohl mir gerade in Yager die SPs zu weit auseinander waren und ich das System mit den Continues für eher kontraproduktiv halte. (Das wirkt dann nämlich wirklich wie eine Spielverlängerung.) Ich hoffe ihr laßt die Continues bei Yager 2 raus und laßt den Spieler ab dem Savepoint beliebig oft den Abschnitt wiederholen.


----------



## Rick_Tamarov (26. März 2004)

Noch eine Anmerkung: An sich bin ich auch nicht grundsätzlich gegen Quicksaves, nur halte ich sinnvolle Speicherpunkte eben für das bessere Spieldesign. Und wenn die Speicherpunkte so sinnvoll gesetzt sind wie in FC und das Spiel so viel Spaß macht und gut ausbalanciert ist spricht wirklich nichts für ein QS-System.

Und ich weiß genau, an manchen Stellen HÄTTE ich die QS Tatste gedrückt, aber ich bin froh daß ich die Möglichkeit nicht habe, die Spannung (und für mich damit auch der Spaß) ist einfach viel höher.

Was mich an der Diskussion besonders nervt: Shooter ohne QS werden in den Zeitungen immer gnadenlos abgestraft, egal ob sie ein gutes SP-System haben oder nicht, aber GTA3 und VC wurde gehyped ohne Ende, dabei fand ich da das System gnadenlos schlecht. Wenn man eine Mission vergeigt hat muß man sich jedesmal neue Ausrüstung besorgen, zum Auftraggeber tingeln, sein Gelaber anhören.... da hätte für mich eine Taste "Mission wiederholen" nach dem Ableben enorm viel geholfen. Mich hat das zeitweise tierisch genervt und aus diesem Grund habe ich VC auch irgendwann gekickt.


----------



## Matze2210 (27. März 2004)

Ich warte Sehnsüchtig auf die Qicksave Funktion. In den Außenlevels kann von 5-10 Min zwischen den Savepoints keine Rede sein. Da ich gerne auch mal durchs Gehölz schleich hab ich das Gefühl Savepoints zu umlaufen. Am Anfang war es für mich nicht schlimm, wenn ich Teile nochmal wiederholen musste, aber mittlerweile nervt es gewaltig. Die ganze Motivation geht flöten wenn ich mir eine Sequenz 10mal anschauen muss, weil ich kurz darauf wieder draufgeh. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt enorm, wie ich finde. 

Natürlich macht es den Spielspass kaputt wenn ich alle 3 sec auf die Quicksavetaste hämmer. Aber soviel Eigenverantwortung kann man einen Volljährigen Spieler doch zugestehen.

Das einzige was mich an diesen Spiel stört, ist die fehlende Quicksave funktion. Ich hatte so keine Probleme. Und wenn Spielemagazine Punkte bei der Wertung abziehen weil keine QS-Funktion vorhanden ist, geschieht das zurecht, wie ich finde. (Bezieht sich jetzt auf FarCry)

In Bezug auf GtaVC stimme ich meinen Vorredner zu. Auch hier hätte man auf die schlechten SP hinweisen müssen.

Matze


----------



## Kajetan (27. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 26.03.2004 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich an der Diskussion besonders nervt ...



Was MICH an der Diskussion nervt:

Wieso will man mir ständig vorschreiben, wie ich an einem Spiel Spass haben soll? Wenn ich alle 20 sec Quicksaven will, weil mir das Spielen so Spass macht, dann will ich das verdammt nochmal auch tun! Wenn ich einen Abschnitt spannender durchspielen will, dann betätige ich NICHT die Quicksave-Taste. Ich verstehe die Argumente jener Leute nicht, die Quicksave benutzen und sich dann beschweren, dass sie Quicksave benutzt haben. Hallo? Wer, ausser Euch selber, zwingt Euch denn QS zu benutzen?

Und nein, ICH beschwere mich NICHT, wenn ich ein Spiel mit QS in 15 Stunden durch habe, anstatt ohne QS in 25 Stunden, denn ich konnte so spielen, wie es mir in dem Moment Spass gemacht hat.

Und an die lieben Entwickler:
Es kommt darauf an, ob ICH, der Käufer Spass mit Deinem Spiele habe. Und NICHT, ob DU Spass mit Deinem Spiel hast. Und da es soviele Vorlieben und Spielweisen wie Menschen und Käufer gibt, sollte man ein Spiel so designen, dass allen gedient ist. Eine einfache Faustregel, die vor allem deutsche Entwickler kaum begriffen haben. Die Umfrage-Ergebnisse des Quicksave-Polls solltet Ihr Euch bitte zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## Weeper_1 (28. März 2004)

Ich finde die Entwickler haben Recht. Genauso habe die Leute Recht die gerne Speichern würden!

Persönlich habe ich die Save-Funktion nur zweimal vermisst
1. Ich musste kurzfristig aufhören zu spielen

2. Beim Flugzeugträger (Level 2) habe ich eine "Abkürzung" genommen und so die Speicherpunkte in falscher Reihenfolge ausgelöst. Also musste ich jedesmal wenn ich auf dem Oberdeck gestorben bin einen kleineren Fußmarsch hinnehmen

Ich benutze die QS funktion in anderen Spielen auch ungern, jedoch gibt es Stellen in manchen Spielen wo ich sie benutzen "muss".

Also grundsätzlich sollte es wie oben geschrieben dem Spieler überlassen bleiben ob er sie benutzt oder nicht. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Speicherpunkte dadurch nicht aus dem Spiel genommen werden!

MfG
Weeper

p.s. in Level 3 bin ich rechts gefahren, der Strand ist leer. Hab dann die Typen bei den Hütten von hinten aufgeräumt, ebenso die Heinis bei dem Jeep.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (28. März 2004)

ich bin gestern abend auch ein einer stelle fast verzweifelt.
ich glaub, ich hab mehr als 30 mal probiert, aber der ehrgeiz hatte mich gepackt. schliesslich hab ich's dann doch geschafft und war ein bischen stolz auf mich   
ich bin jetzt im 12 oder 13 level und spiele auf mittel. der schwierigkeitsgrad 
ist schon nicht ohne. auf fortgeschritten probier ich's erst garnet. 
es sind aber irgendwie nur manche stellen unötigerweise wie ich finde extrem schwer. ich hoffe, ich schaffe den rest auch noch, und ohne irgendwelche hilfe.


----------



## aph (31. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 26.03.2004 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gute Argumente, ganz meine Meinung. Obwohl mir gerade in Yager die SPs zu weit auseinander waren und ich das System mit den Continues für eher kontraproduktiv halte. (Das wirkt dann nämlich wirklich wie eine Spielverlängerung.) Ich hoffe ihr laßt die Continues bei Yager 2 raus und laßt den Spieler ab dem Savepoint beliebig oft den Abschnitt wiederholen.



Du sprichst von der XBox-Version, oder? Nach deren Release stellte sich ja heraus, dass sie für viele Spieler etwas zu schwer war. Daher wurde 6 Monate später die PC-Version entschärft, mit 3 Schwierigkeitsgraden versehen und die Continues auf unendlich geändert. Man lernt halt aus Fehlern. 

Gruß aph


----------



## aph (31. März 2004)

opppo am 25.03.2004 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo aph
> 
> bin völlig deiner meinung, aber bei einem satz muß ich nachfragen
> 
> ...



Wie willst du eine KI basteln, die auf Quicksave reagiert? Du weißt ja als Programmierer bei QS nicht, WANN der Spieler saved. Wenn du etwas vorbereitest, wo sich das KI-Verhalten variiert, so kann der Spieler immer noch einfach eine Sekunde später speichern und den Zeitpunkt somit umgehen. Bei SPs geht das nicht.
Daher sind QS-Spiele meist dadurch designed, dass man halt die Gegner einfach härter macht, oder mehr von ihnen. Aber nicht durch dynamisches und abwechslungsreiches Verhalten.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (31. März 2004)

Rick_Tamarov am 26.03.2004 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Argumente mit denen Du meine wiederlegen willst sind genauso gut oder schlecht wie meine.


Ich wollte dir nur vor Augen führen, dass deine Argumente nicht als Argumente gegen QS verwendet werden können, da man sie auch für QS verwenden kann.
Du vergisst zu speichern, wenn du nicht darüber nachdenkst, ich denke ständig daran, wann der nächste SP auftaucht.
Beide Male denkt man ans Speichern, nicht ans Spiel selber.



> Und was ist egoistisch daran zu sagen mir gefällt das Spiel wie es ist und wenn es Dir so nicht gefällt dann kauf es nicht?


Egoistisch ist es, wenn man QS nicht denen gönnt, die es haben wollen: Man nimmt ihnen die Freiheit etwas zu tun.



> Warum es keine Charakterschwäche ist warum ich für SPs bin habe ich schon zur genüge erläutert


Ich habe schon zu genüge erläutert, warum es dennoch eine ist. 

Ist kein QS vorhanden, ist es technisch unmöglich doch zu speichern, wenn man speichern möchte.
Ist QS vorhanden, liegt es nur am Spieler, wann, wo und wie oft er speichert. Technisch ist alles möglich, die Verhaltensweise liegt nur beim Spieler.




> ein Argument kommt noch dazu: QS nimmt die Spannung aus dem Spiel.


Das reden sich die QS-Hasser nur ein - händeringend nach Gründen gegen QS.
Ich finde Spiele mit QS sicherlich nicht weniger spannend, als Spiele ohne QS, die ich auch schon reichlich gespielt habe.
Ich kenne kein Spiel (auch Konsolenspiele), dass nur wegen dem fehlenden QS spannender ist.

QS ist eine Komponente des Komforts, so dass man jederzeit speichern und das Spiel an dieser Stelle beenden und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fortsetzen kann.
Wie man diese Funktion einsetzt, ist allein dem Spieler überlassen.

Speichere alle zwei Sekunden, oder lasse es. Deine Entscheidung.



> In Level 7 oder 8 wird das Spiel unheimlich spannend und auch etwas gruselig, da hätte ich stellenweise mit einem QS schon öfter gespeichert


Die Stelle bleibt aber nur beim ersten Mal spannend. Und ob man da vor 5 Minuten über einen SP gelaufen ist oder 5 Sekunden vorher QS betätigt hat, ist beim zweiten Versuch, falls die Spielfigur stirbt, egal - man weiss, was kommt, und die Spannung ist weg, und das völlig unabhängig vom Speicherkonzept.



> (An dem die Entwickler dann klugerweise auch gleich einen SP plaziert haben. So macht das Sinn und das Spiel auch Spaß.)


Ob SPs "klug" gesetzt sind, kann nur jeder Spieler für sich selber entscheiden.


----------

